# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2021



## MSantos (1 Abr 2021 às 10:08)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geopower (1 Abr 2021 às 10:43)

Bom dia.
Em Glória do Ribatejo inicio de manhã com aguaceiros fracos. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco a moderado de sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2021 às 11:39)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a madrugada e manhã trouxeram uns belos 5,8 mm. Nada mau tendo em conta o que estava previsto! Entretanto parece que as poeiras foram-se de vez embora, já que sigo com céu pouco nublado e 16,5°C.  
Penso ter ouvido algum trovão de madrugada, embora não tenho a certeza. Veremos se durante a tarde ainda cai alguma coisa por aqui!


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2021 às 13:29)

Pela Figueira já choveu um pouco, mas a palavra-chave é mesmo "pouco"... Ao menos foi-se a poeira e está bem mais fresco


----------



## Northern Lights (1 Abr 2021 às 13:44)

Por aqui tenho tido aguaceiros fracos.
Nada de especial.
Estas situações com poeiras nunca trazem nada de jeito 
Agora 18,2 ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## RStorm (1 Abr 2021 às 13:55)

Boa Tarde 

Madrugada e manhã com aguaceiros em geral fracos, rendendo *1,8 mm  *Uma autêntica lufada de ar fresco para limpar as poeiras 
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco do quadrante sul. 

Neste momento sigo com céu nublado e abertas, vamos lá ver se a tarde ainda traz mais qualquer coisa  

Mínima até agora: *14,7ºC *
T. Atual: *20,0ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Toby (1 Abr 2021 às 14:07)

a calma antes das cheias?


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 14:10)

*6,1 mm* e continua a chover! Começou aqui pouco depois das 9h, já houve quatro aguaceiros. Trovoada nada, só para o Norte. 
*16,6ºC* foi a máxima às *13h50*, *16,2ºC* agora, *14,0ºC* foi a mínima às *10h50*.
Movimento geral de SSW para NNE.






As primeiras células a produzirem acumulados foram as que entraram pela Península de Setúbal e as que roçaram pelo Litoral de Sintra até Peniche, cerca das 5h.





Os maiores acumulados horários devem ser procurados na península de Setúbal e vale do Tejo. Das EMA's a que leva maior acumulado é *Barreiro/Lavradio* com* 6,9 mm*, *3,5 mm* de maior acumulado horário.


----------



## srr (1 Abr 2021 às 14:27)

1,5 mm - é o que se arranja :-)


----------



## LMMS (1 Abr 2021 às 14:38)

Lisboa, zona do aeroporto.


----------



## almeida96 (1 Abr 2021 às 14:48)

Chove forte! 
(que saudades de dizer isto )


----------



## LMMS (1 Abr 2021 às 15:13)

Mais uma imagem bonita do dia de hoje sobre o aeroporto de Lisboa


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2021 às 15:13)

Já choveu mais, sempre deu para molhar o chão


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 15:17)

almeida96 disse:


> Chove forte!
> (que saudades de dizer isto )



É mesmo! E que saudades de ver um céu de Cumulus e abertas azuis!

ENE, 13h50





WNW
13h49





14h36





15h00


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2021 às 15:22)

david 6 disse:


> fiasco



Bem, a previsão estava um bocado exagerada... mas para o norte da RLC até está bem animado 
Mas realmente, até concordo...* 0,2 mm* em *Coruche*


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Abr 2021 às 15:26)

Como esperado, situação um pouco mais localizada. Haverão locais a passar literalmente pelos "pingos da chuva". Tal aconteceu no concelho de Sintra, por exemplo, onde pouco ou nada choveu estando no intervalo de ecos mais intensos a leste e a Oeste. Mas pela manhã, até houve algumas regiões com acumulados interessantes, superiores ao esperado. Os mais contemplados, com valores entre 7-10 mm, foram a região de Sesimbra, e a Costa Vicentina algarvia, mais precisamente no concelho de Aljezur. Esta tarde, as regiões norte e centro, especialmente no interior, deverão ser brindadas com aguaceiros fortes e acumulados localmente interessantes!


----------



## DaniFR (1 Abr 2021 às 15:32)

Boa tarde

Por Coimbra está a chover bem agora. 

Maravilha, para limpar a poeira, polens e toda a porcaria que anda no ar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2021 às 16:53)

Boas,
A tarde ainda rendeu mais uns cartuchos, elevando o acumulado diário aos 7,4 mm. Nada mau tendo em conta o que estava previsto!  

Abril começa da melhor maneira, depois dum fim de março seco e poeirento.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Abr 2021 às 18:29)

Aqui por Alenquer a Netatmo mais perto de minha casa regista* 3.34 mm*
depois temos: Merceana *1.62 mm*;
Cheganças *4.14 mm*;
Pereiro Palhacana *3.84 mm *e
Carregado *5.05mm*.

Foi fraquinho por aqui, mas melhor que nada e é uma pena não continuar por mais uns dias.


----------



## srr (1 Abr 2021 às 20:57)

10 mm, o regador ficou parado aqui em cima,

Mas via se céu azul, para lá das nuvens - sinal que foi muito localizado


----------



## Mammatus (2 Abr 2021 às 01:17)

Boa noite



StormRic disse:


> (...)
> 
> As primeiras células a produzirem acumulados foram as que entraram pela Península de Setúbal e as que roçaram pelo Litoral de Sintra até Peniche, cerca das 5h.
> 
> ...



De facto o evento superou as expectativas por aqui. Acumulado total de *10.69 mm*, distribuído por três períodos temporais:

05:30-06:00
08:30-10:15 - período mais forte entre as 09:45 e as 10:00 (rain rate máximo de *18.59 mm/h*)
12:15-13:00
A tarde foi de boas abertas e vento moderado.

Esta precipitação foi boa para repor alguma humidade nos solos e sobretudo limpar a atmosfera das poeiras que nos assolaram nos últimos dias. 
Infelizmente a torneira vai fechar-se novamente.

De assinalar a queda brusca da temperatura, em quase 10ºC, face ao último dia de Março.
*19.6ºC* / *14.4ºC*


Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 14.2ºC, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Abr 2021 às 13:09)

O dia por cá segue com céu muito nublado, e com temperatura amena, dá até para andar de t-shirt.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Abr 2021 às 14:13)

Boa tarde, 
O dia por aqui segue bastante primaveril. Durante a madrugada ainda acumulei 0,3 mm devido a um aguaceiro fraco.  
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e 17,9ºC. Assim acabou o dia de ontem:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,0ºC
Mín: 14,4ºC
Prec: 7,4 mm


----------



## Geopower (2 Abr 2021 às 15:46)

Tarde de céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a sul com _Cistus salvifolius e Cistus ladanifer_ em floração:





.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2021 às 16:23)

Registo diário (verdadeiro) do Primeiro de Abril na RLC:

Para uma situação de Sul/SW, os acumulados da zona de latitude de Cabo Carvoeiro para sul podem considerar-se modestos ou mesmo muito escassos, como é o caso de Coruche; para norte foram generosos nos relevos mais elevados:





Os valores mínimos da humidade relativa foram registados durante a madrugada, reportam-se à situação de secura dos dias anteriores, de um Março de má memória:





Temperaturas mínimas também se relacionam com a situação precedente, todas acima dos 10ºC.





As máximas, comparadas com o excessivo registo do dia anterior, evidenciam uma descida acentuada, na ordem dos 7ºC a 11ºC:








Rajada máxima de vento orienta-se para a maioria das estações do quadrante sudoeste, até 50 Km/h:





Aqui por Santa Iria (Meteo Santa Iria), passámos dos* 14,3ºC/27,2ºC* de dia 31 para os *12,9ºC/17,6ºC* de ontem e para a mínima de hoje, uns ainda amenos *11,5ºC* às *7h50*.
A máxima provisória de hoje está nos *18,8ºC* das *16h00*.

O vento fraco tem andado pelos quadrantes W e NW.
A HR desceu dos *85*% durante toda a madrugada e início da manhã para *56/57%* desde as 15h.

Céu nublado com estratocumulus, esteve encoberto até ao fim da manhã. Há neblina ou bruma, o céu perdeu a limpidez do azul de ontem


----------



## Geopower (3 Abr 2021 às 08:14)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado. Nevoeiro em dissipação.
Nascer do dia a leste:


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Abr 2021 às 14:52)

Sigo com 19°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Abr 2021 às 14:58)

céu muito nublado por aqui tb, a ajudar a manter o fresco nos solos. 20ºC.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 15:15)

Geopower disse:


> Nascer do dia a leste:



Bela foto, sente-se a frescura da manhã! 

Aqui por Santa Iria a temperatura não desceu muito pela madrugada, *11,3ºC* foi a mínima às *6h00*.
Mas sentiu-se o fresco devido à humidade ter aumentado significativamente, a HR subiu até aos *83%*. E mesmo agora só desceu para* 62%*.

Às 14h40 atingiu-se os *18,1ºC*, repetidos pouco depois às 15h00 e está hesitante em subir mais devido à cobertura de estratocumulus com pequenas abertas insuficientes para aquecer mais.

De resto, e além da neblina, não há mais a relatar. Vento fraco entre os quadrantes NW e NE.


----------



## almeida96 (3 Abr 2021 às 15:15)

O dia 1 acumulou *4,1 mm*.

Ontem ainda ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, um deles breve e moderado. Acumulou *1,2 mm*.

Por hoje, céu muito nublado.e com *0,3 mm* de um possível aguaceiro da madrugada. Apenas *15,1 ºc *de momento.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2021 às 15:33)

almeida96 disse:


> O dia 1 acumulou *4,1 mm*.
> 
> Ontem ainda ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, um deles breve e moderado. Acumulou *1,2 mm*.
> 
> Por hoje, céu muito nublado.e com *0,3 mm* de um possível aguaceiro da madrugada. Apenas *15,1 ºc *de momento.



Efectivamente ontem, dia 2, os acumulados dos restantes aguaceiros, após a grande esperança do dia 1, foram relativamente escassos:







As temperaturas máximas de ontem confirmam uma mudança de massa de ar, pouco excederam os 20ºC e em menos de metade das estações:





Mínimas em geral próprias de céu que manteve alguma nebulosidade:





Noites húmidas e provavelmente com nevoeiros e neblinas, a HR máxima atingiu valores superiores a 90%:





Durante o dia prevalece a tendência mais seca do vale do Tejo e Ribatejo:





O vento máximo voltou a espelhar a sinóptica dominante, com as rajadas mais fortes dos quadrantes Leste e Sueste normalmente durante o período nocturno:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2021 às 22:30)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi um dia sem precipitação, que começou com céu limpo mas que se tornou nublado ao longo da tarde. Ainda assim, e como estava previsto, não caiu nadinha de nada. 

*Charneca de Caparica*

Ontem
Máx: 18,6ºC
Mín: 12,6ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm 

Hoje
Máx: 18,8ºC
Mín: 11,7ºC

Agora estão 13,3ºC e céu pouco nublado. Entretanto o modelo europeu parece que retirou o frio que previa para a semana que vem e meteu 25ºC para o meio da semana. Chuva de jeito nem vê-la...


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2021 às 02:17)

*11,7ºC*
*81%*
*WNW* fraco entre 8 Km/h e moderado 19 Km/h nas rajadas.

Às 18h estava assinalada a linha de instabilidade do interior a norte do Tejo, relacionada com as células fortes do distrito de Castelo Branco.





À meia-noite a situação é bastante típica de meses mais adiante. A brisa de WNW sentida aqui é bastante local, não penetra no interior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2021 às 15:12)

Boa tarde,

O dia de ontem e de hoje começaram frescos e com nevoeiro, embora pouco denso, mas logo vem o sol, e agora sigo já com uma temperatura bem amena, já dá vontade de fugir para uma sombra.


----------



## RStorm (4 Abr 2021 às 15:31)

Boa Tarde

Na quinta-feira apenas voltou a cair mais um aguaceiro, subindo para *1,8 mm*. Após a sua passagem, o céu limpo gradualmente e desde aí que tem alternado entre períodos nublados e soalheiros. 
O vento marcou presença vindo do quadrante sul, rodando ontem para NW e diminuindo de intensidade, mantendo-se assim até agora. 
Hoje, domingo de Páscoa, o céu está mais límpido e nota-se uma subida na temperatura. Os próximos dias deverão ser amenos e soalheiros, e a chuva apenas poderá regressar no fim de semana  
 
Votos de uma santa e feliz Páscoa, em segurança 

Quinta: *12,8ºC* */ 21,0**ºC **/ **1,8 mm *(mínima batida antes da meia noite)
Sexta: *11,9ºC **/ **20,5ºC *
Sábado: *11,3ºC **/ **19,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,4ºC *
T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 35% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2021 às 16:00)

Boa tarde

Notavelmente mais quente hoje, e a temperatura não perde tempo a subir dos *11,1ºC* das *7h20-7h40* até este momento com *23,6ºC*, subida directa quase sem hesitações.
Principalmente a partir das 13h o ponto de orvalho afastou-se bastante da temperatura do ar, resultando numa descida acentuada da Humidade Relativa: dos* 85%* do início da manhã para os *44%* de há pouco.

Vento* WNW* com rajadas moderadas até 20 Km/h desde a meia-noite até mais ou menos às 6h. Depois tornou-se muito fraco e deambulando por todos os quadrantes até ao meio-dia. Desde esta hora que parece fixar-se no quadrante Nordeste, um pouco menos fraco nas rajadas, só até 10 Km/h no entanto.

Céu praticamente limpo, mas o céu não está azul bonito, houve neblina e há bruma agora.
Nas Beachcam esta turvação é bem visível, limitando bastante a visibilidade distante:

Santa Rita (Vimeiro/Santa Cruz):





Lagoa de Albufeira (Sesimbra), não se vê sequer a margem norte da boca do Tejo nem a Serra de Sintra:





Na imagem captada pelo satélite Terra hoje cerca das 11h49 utc, é visível um resto de poeira que voltou a descer em latitude desde o Norte da península e segue para Sul:


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2021 às 09:42)

Bom dia. De regresso ao seguimento meteorológico na A.M.L.
Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado em Lisboa. Nevoeiro em Cacilhas.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré com nevoeiro sob os pilares da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## remember (5 Abr 2021 às 14:13)

Bom dia,

Hoje acordámos com bastante nevoeiro e uns frescos 9°C

Agora já aquece bem, rumo aos 24°C previstos.

Estou a seguir o seguimento, mas não recebo as actualizações no tapatalk

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2021 às 15:29)

Boa tarde

Reabriu a Escola D.Martinho e ligaram o servidor e a estação. Resta saber se fizeram limpeza e calibração, o que duvido. Regista neste momento apenas* 20,0ºC*, parece-me pouco, todas as dezenas de estações na região alargada do vale do Tejo mostram à volta de 22-23ºC ou até mais.
Confio mais nos *23,2ºC* da Meteo Santa Iria. 
HR com valores semelhantes a ontem, *85%* pela madrugada/início da manhã, *43% *agora.

Parque Santa Iria continua desligada, é pena porque está situada num sítio óptimo para o registo eólico e da radiação solar. A APSIA desistiu de manter a estação? 

Neblina/nevoeiros baixos, e bruma agora também, continuam a impedir a vista da Serra de Sintra desde a Lagoa de Albufeira, o que é um bom medidor da qualidade óptica da atmosfera:
15h20 (hora "legal")





Em Santa Rita o oceano está calmo e bem bonito:
15h18





Mas eu gosto é desta vista aqui da janela, azul e "pipocas"...
15h14, WNW





Estes Cumulus mediocris com tendência a congestus estão sobre a Região Oeste, enquanto que para Leste nada se vê no Ribatejo, só bruma.


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2021 às 15:52)

Registos diários IPMA:

Máximas em subida nos dois últimos dias, Alvega lidera:








Mínimas parecem mostrar alguma inversão, as noites na Praia da Rainha ou outras terras baixas são frescas...








Os acumulados serão na maior parte água de nevoeiro/orvalho:








As rajadas máximas do vento continuam a mostrar uma tendência dos quadrantes Norte a Leste, mais diversificada ontem:








Enquanto pela madrugada/manhã a HR continua com valores acima de 90% ou saturação (daí os nevoeiros e neblinas), durante o dia a HR tem vindo a atingir valores cada vez mais baixos:








Neste momento, *24,2ºC* e *45%* em *Santa Iria* e *21,8ºC* e *41%* aqui na Escola 

O vento não tem sido relevante, sempre fraco, rajadas incluídas, < 10 Km/h, vários quadrantes, fixando-se em NE em Santa Iria.


----------



## srr (5 Abr 2021 às 15:57)

Abrantes com  26º , a sensação é de uma tarde de verão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Abr 2021 às 16:56)

Boa tarde, 
Ontem nem vim aqui ao fórum já que não houve nadinha para dizer. Podia ter vindo aqui só para desejar uma Boa Páscoa, mas este ano, para mim, não houve tal feriado, logo nem tive vontade em vir aqui... 

Os dias têm sido bastante amenos e com céu limpo e a temperatura, para já, não superou os 21ºC em grande parte devido ao vento de noroeste que sopra durante a tarde. 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Anteontem
Máx: 18,8ºC
Mín: 11,7ºC

Ontem
Máx: 19,8ºC
Mín: 10,4ºC

Hoje esteve nevoeiro de madrugada e ao início da manhã, mas rapidamente dissipou. Se ontem estava alguma poeira no céu, hoje o céu está totalmente limpo e bastante azul. A temperatura atual é de 17,3ºC.  
Nos próximos dias, enquanto outros pontos da Europa vão tremelicar, por aqui a temperatura até deverá aumentar e espero uns 23ºC amanhã. Chuva parece que só lá para o fim-de-semana e nem será nada de especial...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2021 às 22:44)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem ameno, o solo continua a secar muito rapidamente, a humidade do orvalho já não é o suficiente, pois seca logo rapidamente.


----------



## Mammatus (5 Abr 2021 às 23:46)

Boa noite,

Venho deixar os registos dos últimos dias, basicamente só marcar o ponto porque não acontece nada de relevante a nível meteorológico.

6ª feira, 02/04
*20.3ºC* / *12.7ºC*
*0.20 mm*

Sábado, 03/04
*21.5ºC* / *13.1ºC*

Ontem, 04/04
*23.3ºC* / *11.4ºC*

Hoje, 05/04
*23.2ºC* / *9.8ºC*
Nevoeiro matinal, diminuição da carga de poeira que havia regressado no fim de semana.


Sigo com 14.3ºC, vento fraco de SW.


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2021 às 16:30)

Boa tarde

Invasão de nuvens altas, neblina costeira com estratos e estratocumulus litorais, e bruma pelo interior.


----------



## StormRic (7 Abr 2021 às 15:28)

Boa tarde

Hoje o céu tem algo de diferente e promissor ( e os modelos também...):

WNW, 15h12







Porque isto já é preocupante:






Embora os campos ainda estejam lindos:







*20,8ºC *na Escola, *23,4ºC* em Santa Iria


----------



## RStorm (7 Abr 2021 às 20:02)

Boa Tarde

Nada de especial a relatar, o tempo prossegue soalheiro com alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco a acompanhar, nomeadamente de NW.
O nevoeiro fez-nos uma visita na manhã de segunda-feira.
As temperaturas tem oscilado entre os 9/10ºC de mínima e os 21/23ºC, sendo que ontem foi o dia mais quente da semana, com *23,9ºC  *

Amanhã já deverá haver mudança, com descida das temperaturas e um aumento de nebulosidade. Tudo a preparar-se para o regresso da chuvinha nos próximos dias, ou seja, as "águas mil" a dar um ar de sua graça e a cumprir a tradição  

Extremos de hoje: *9,6ºC */ *22,4ºC *

T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2021 às 09:47)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado em Lisboa e céu muito nublado em Almada.
Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a SW a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2021 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, os últimos dias foram muito semelhantes: temperaturas amenas, céu parcialmente limpo, com alguma nebulosidade elevada, e vento predominante do quadrante leste de manhã e do quadrante sudoeste à tarde. De madrugada ocorreu alguma inversão, mas fraca tendo em conta a altura do ano em que estamos...  

*Charneca de Caparica*

Segunda-feira, 5 de abril
Máx: 20,2ºC
Mín: 9,7ºC

Anteontem, 6 de abril
Máx: 23,4ºC
Mín: 10,0ºC

Ontem, 7 de abril
Máx: 20,2ºC
Mín: 9,0ºC

Mas a situação mais preocupante está ao nível dos solos. Depois de mais dum mês com pouca ou nenhuma chuva, os solos estão completamente ressequidos e quase parece que estamos em junho e não no início de abril. As ervas mais rentinhas ao chão estão secas e apenas as superiores estão com algum verde ainda (e algumas com flores). Ontem à tarde fui fotografar a zona à frente da casa e foi isto que vi:   





























________________________
Agora estão 18,4ºC e céu pouco nublado. Parece que a partir de amanhã poderá vir alguma chuva, mas será de pouca dura e essencialmente convectiva. Veremos!


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 14:25)

escuro a SW


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 14:53)

david 6 disse:


> escuro a SW



Boa tarde

_Cumulus congestus_ a Leste, _mediocris_ a Oeste.
_Cirrus_ e_ cirrostratus_ abundantes.

*20,6ºC* aqui na* Escola*, *19,3ºC* em Santa Iria.

Em ambas as estações, HR na casa dos > 50%.

Vento fraco, < 10 Km/h, vários quadrantes, predominância de N em Santa iria e de Sul agora na Póvoa.
Falta-nos o anemómetro elevado de Parque Santa iria para perceber bem o quadrante geral, quando o vento é assim fraco a rugosidade da superfície urbana cria turbulência local e mascara a verdadeira direcção.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 15:09)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> _Cumulus congestus_ a Leste, _mediocris_ a Oeste.
> _Cirrus_ e_ cirrostratus_ abundantes.
> ...




estava assim o radar






entretanto já se desfez, mas agora está assim à volta


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Abr 2021 às 15:20)

Depois de se ter atingido os 20ºC, parece que começou a surgir alguma instabilidade a leste e sudeste. Não deve vir para aqui (instabilidade aqui só mesmo lá para a noite, e se houver), mas já não se vê o sol e está bastante abafado, com 19,7ºC, vento muito fraco e humidade relativa perto de 70%.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Abr 2021 às 15:22)

Boa tarde,

Dia bonito de sol, mas com muita nebulosidade alta essencialmente. Já se vê uns cumulus a crescer para o interior! A ver o que o resto da tarde e noite reservam... Parece haver condições para instabilidade convectiva, veremos o que calha por aqui...

Vento fraco a moderado de S/SE. 
Mais fresco e humido do que nos dias anteriores, *20ºC *apenas.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 15:26)

este a SUL/SE, parece vir para cá se mantiver


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 15:29)

david 6 disse:


> entretanto já se desfez, mas agora está assim à volta



Há muita bruma e as nuvens altas parecem limitar a altitude dos topos, não ultrapassam os 7-8 Km.






Parece ser este o movimento geral, de Sul para Norte/NNE, e que as células estão a alinhar-se:


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2021 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Há muita bruma e as nuvens altas parecem limitar a altitude dos topos, não ultrapassam os 7-8 Km.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A localização das células é muita parecida à modelada pelo modelo harmonie. Precipitação acumulada até ás 20h:





Segundo o modelo, nas próximas horas é que deverão começar a acumular. Os acumulados previstos por vezes são exagerados, mas o melhor deste modelo para mim é a previsão aproximada da localização das células. Como é evidente, não é totalmente certeiro, mas aproxima-se bastante da realidade em algumas situações.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 15:44)

está a passar entre aqui a Fajarda e Coruche, parece estar a apanhar um pouco mais Coruche


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 16:03)

pingou, cheira a terra molhada, agora ficou bom encostado a norte...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2021 às 16:10)

Está bastante abafado, 21ºC e humidade relativa de 66% 

Há bastantes nuvens de desenvolvimento para Este e também para Sul. Vamos ver o que nos presenteiam os próximos dias...


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 16:27)

do nada começou a chover e o radar não mostrava nada em cima


----------



## srr (8 Abr 2021 às 16:28)

Abrantes- Já pinga, nada de especial


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Abr 2021 às 17:00)

srr disse:


> Abrantes- Já pinga, nada de especial


Já foram registadas algumas descargas elétricas nos últimos 10 minutos aí nas redondezas.


----------



## srr (8 Abr 2021 às 17:06)

Tiagolco : bem audíveis


----------



## N_Fig (8 Abr 2021 às 17:33)

Enquanto noutros lugares do país se fala de chuva, pela Figueira está um belo dia de sol, embora mais fresco que ontem


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 17:47)

acumulou *1.6mm*


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 17:53)

Brutal passagem de uma das células de Abrantes pela zona desta estação, na periferia norte da cidade:
Cerca de *10 mm em meia hora* e continua a chover; descida de *4,2ºC em 10 minutos* para uma descida total de temperatura de *7,5ºC*, desde o início da passagem da célula até agora.















Apenas esta e mais quatro estações na área destas células.
Esta é uma zona que nesta altura tem uma muito má cobertura de radar, com o radar de Coruche inactivo, no limite de distância do radar de Loulé e à sombra da cordilheira central nos níveis de superfície em relação ao radar de Arouca.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 18:19)

Ecos laranja em células na zona do Entroncamento:








david 6 disse:


> acumulou *1.6mm*



*2,2 mm* nesta estação de Coruche, cerca das 16h.
A EMA de Coruche só registou 0,1 mm até às 16h, zero depois.

Células de Alcácer do Sal a caminho de Coruche, deixaram *5,1 mm* em cerca de 20 minutos, há meia hora atrás, aqui e 3,6 mm em Grândola.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 18:31)

*15,5 mm* na Louriceira, dos quais *14,5 mm* em *40 minutos* entre as 17h14 e as 17h54.
Mas parece-me um valor impossível pela inexistência de ecos de radar sobre esta zona, a não ser que o relógio da estação ou a sua localização estejam errados.


----------



## squidward (8 Abr 2021 às 18:40)

Estou na Azambuja e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão ao longe.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 18:42)

Eco vermelho a Oeste de Tomar:






A Sul, uma célula na Asseiceira deixou (e continua) *8,1 mm* em meia hora até às 18h29 (esta estava mesmo no radar).


----------



## joralentejano (8 Abr 2021 às 18:48)

StormRic disse:


> *15,5 mm* na Louriceira, dos quais *14,5 mm* em *40 minutos* entre as 17h14 e as 17h54.
> Mas parece-me um valor impossível pela inexistência de ecos de radar sobre esta zona, a não ser que o relógio da estação ou a sua localização estejam errados.


Este eco esteve próximo do local onde está a estação e no minuto seguinte progrediu ligeiramente para norte com eco laranja. O acumulado deve estar correto, as horas é que não combinam.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 19:03)

Ecos vermelhos a norte de Alvaiázere:





Células a caminho da planície de Coruche, vindas do Sado:


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 19:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Este eco esteve próximo do local onde está a estação e no minuto seguinte progrediu ligeiramente para norte com eco laranja. O acumulado deve estar correto, as horas é que não combinam.



Pois, é isso mesmo, a hora não bate certo.

Entretanto *5,7 mm* na EMA de Alcácer. O maior valor "oficial" até agora na Região Sul.


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2021 às 19:39)

Linha de células em movimento Sul-Norte e expansão para NNE:








Tem actividade eléctrica no extremo nordeste (ecos vermelhos):


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 20:24)

relâmpagos para leste


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2021 às 21:03)

Boas!

Avisto relâmpagos muito longe para Este, provavelmente da célula que está a Norte de Coruche.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 21:07)

chove moderado


----------



## jamestorm (8 Abr 2021 às 22:27)

entre Santarém e Portalegre varias células.


----------



## david 6 (8 Abr 2021 às 23:51)

acumulado foi *2.8mm*


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 04:02)

O mais relevante quanto ao céu que se pôde ver hoje aqui desta seca e remota paragem relativamente ao "sortudo" interior.
As células do Ribatejo que só beneficiaram muito localmente, passando quase sempre nas malhas das redes de estações.

Cumulus congestus e Cumulonimbus calvus cobertos por uma espessa camada de nuvens altas (Cirrostratus e Cirrus) e envoltas em muita bruma/neblina: difíceis até de vislumbrar à vista. As fotos tiveram o contraste um pouco aumentado para melhorar a visão.

Imagens registadas entre as 15h05 e as 15h22 utc, para o quadrante SE.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 04:57)

Finalmente células a entrar de Sul e a crescerem na península de Setúbal e Região Oeste:






Isto foi o mais intenso que deram, em Sesimbra e Montijo/Alcochete:






Dissiparam-se e neste momento é na região de Coimbra que a actividade convectiva é importante:


----------



## srr (9 Abr 2021 às 10:37)

Ontem rendeu 4mm, mas este valor é só indicador, porque a 2 kms para Sul, estava sol.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Abr 2021 às 11:02)

nem uma pinga por aqui ate agora....


----------



## Microburst (9 Abr 2021 às 11:15)

Bom dia! Acordei com um lindo dia de sol e céu limpo, mas quando reparei quer a rua como os carros estavam todos molhados. Foi ver a geringonça e indicava 0,8mm entre as 4h30 e 5h30, não dei por nada.

Por esta altura o céu está nublado com abertas, espreita de vez em quando o chamado "sol de trovoada", o vento sopra moderado e relativamente fresco de Sul, 18,9ºC, 72% HR e pressão nos 1016hpa.


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Abr 2021 às 11:24)

Por aqui apenas céu a alternar entre muito e pouco nublado.
O tempo só deverá eventualmente piorar lá para o inicio da noite. Veremos.
Por agora 17,9 ºC.
Na rede de estações de monitorização da qualidade do ar da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa, o termómetro que se situana Calçada da Ajuda está com 18,8 ºC.

Poderão ver mais estações aqui, embora, tirando a temperatura e a humidade, os dados não sejam muito fiáveis...





No caso da Cç da Ajuda, a estação está em um poste de iluminação a uns 4m de altura.

Há 26 estações espalhadas por Lisboa.


https://app.powerbi.com/view?r=eyJr...zN2QtNGU5OS04N2EyLThmZDAwMjQ2NzE3MiIsImMiOjl9

Edit: Esqueçam este portal.
Ao que parece só faz medições esporádicas...


----------



## DRC (9 Abr 2021 às 11:25)

Caem umas pingas grossas na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Abr 2021 às 12:47)

Boas pessoal,

Mais um dia de secura  Ver se no próximos dias toca alguma coisa no que diz respeito à lotaria, mas não vai ser fácil! Contudo existe alguma esperança diminuta que a segunda quinzena possa trazer alguma precipitação decente, mas vamos ver ! Não tivesse sido o Inverno bom a nível de precipitação, e estaríamos numa situação já bastante frágil! A nível de sinóptica nos meses de Primavera já não estávamos numa situação tão má desde 2017  Por falar em Primavera, a mesma está praticamente a atingir o seu expoente máximo por cá 




Spring blast by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Spring by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Exploring Spring by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Spring by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Wild Purple Lily (  Iris lutescens Lam ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Abelhão ( Mamangaba ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Wild orchid: Erva- Vespa ( Ophrys lutea ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Orquídea-piramidal, Satirião menor, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## A ver se chove (9 Abr 2021 às 13:26)

Mais um aguaceiro, já se nota o cheiro a terra molhada


----------



## RStorm (9 Abr 2021 às 13:40)

Boa Tarde

Tal como previsto, o tempo mudou radicalmente para mais nebulosidade e frescura, embora por vezes se sinta uma sensação algo abafada.
Até agora ainda só presenciei um aguaceiro disperso e foi ontem ao final da tarde, altura em que a zona leste do concelho estava a ser beneficiada com a passagem de algumas células. Tentei inserir uma imagem dessas ditas células ontem aqui no fórum, mas mais uma vez sem sucesso...
O vento tem soprado fraco do quadrante SW.

Vamos ver como correm as próximas horas  Embora seja um evento convectivo, amanhã parece ser um dia algo promissor 

Ontem: *10,1ºC / 21,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,6ºC *
T. Atual: *21,3ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (9 Abr 2021 às 14:16)

A chover torrencialmente em São Martinho do Porto.


----------



## remember (9 Abr 2021 às 14:20)

Boa Tarde,

O seguimento está complicado... Estou a seguir o seguimento, mas continuo a não receber alertas de novas respostas.

O tempo mudou, mas continua sem cair uma pinga, pelo menos sem acumular...

Fotos desta semana, uma de quarta penso e a outra de hoje.










Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (9 Abr 2021 às 14:26)

Boa carga de água aqui por Fátima.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Abr 2021 às 14:54)

Chuva torrencial neste momento em Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 15:03)

DRC disse:


> Caem umas pingas grossas na Póvoa de Santa Iria.





A ver se chove disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro, já se nota o cheiro a terra molhada



Boa tarde, confirmo, apenas aguaceiro fraco que nem molhou, apenas humedeceu o chão.



remember disse:


> Fotos desta semana, uma de quarta penso e a outra de hoje.



Bela vista! 

Nada mais para já em toda a região de Lisboa e Setúbal, actividade para norte da latitude de Santarém:








Condeixa-a-Nova teve a passagem de uma célula forte de eco roxo que prosseguiu para Coimbra:









Movimento das células é de SSW para NNE.

Há células gigantes ao largo da costa oeste, ainda não é claro onde vão entrar em terra mas lembramos que os avisos amarelos só estão emitidos do distrito de Lisboa para norte.


----------



## Northern Lights (9 Abr 2021 às 15:09)

Por aqui continuo a 0.
Sigo com 19,9ºC.
Espero que logo isto anime


----------



## fernandinand (9 Abr 2021 às 15:10)

Confirmo a passagem de células bastante activas na última hora, com bastante trovoada e precipitação concentrada.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2021 às 15:15)

hoje está tudo mais a norte


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 15:17)

StormRic disse:


> Há células gigantes ao largo da costa oeste, ainda não é claro onde vão entrar em terra mas lembramos que os avisos amarelos só estão emitidos do distrito de Lisboa para norte.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Abr 2021 às 15:23)

Chuvada em Coimbra


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 15:38)

DaniFR disse:


> Chuvada em Coimbra



Não está disponível, removido ou mudou privacidade.


Trovoadas activas na RLC até há 3 minutos atrás:






Actividade hoje na RLC, até às 15h21


----------



## fhff (9 Abr 2021 às 16:00)

Por Sintra temos um dia meio nublado, mas sempre com o Sol a espreitar e a aquecer bem. Zero de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 16:02)

Mais um brutal registo de passagem de célula de eco roxo, sobre esta estação de Condeixa-a-Nova: *20,1 mm* em *menos de 55 minutos*.











Descida global da temperatura *8,4ºC*, desde a a máxima *21,5ºC* registada às *12:09 utc* até ao fim da precipitação,* 13,1ºC* às *14:19utc; 6,4ºC *de descida durante a passagem da célula*.*

Noutra estação no trajecto da mesma célula, em S.Martinho do Bispo (Bencanta), valores ainda mais compactos da precipitação, com *15,7 mm* em *menos 20 minutos*.











Descida de temperatura à passagem da célula de cerca de 6 a 7ºC.


----------



## Aine (9 Abr 2021 às 16:13)

Por Cascai, sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 16:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais um dia de secura



Lindíssimas fotos!

 psiu... muda para o tópico de Abril, os links do cabeçalho não foram actualizados.

E é verdade, nada para sul da linha Peniche-Santarém.
Entretanto aquela gigantesca bigorna das células ao largo da costa oeste continua a aumentar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2021 às 17:19)

Por aqui continuo a zeros também. Ontem o céu ainda ficou totalmente nublado ao final da tarde e durante a noite mas de chuva e trovoada nada de nada. Também diga-se: embora pudesse haver alguma probabilidade de instabilidade ao final da noite de ontem e início da madrugada de hoje, a dita cuja, que não andou muito longe, não pairou pela Charneca.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 20,1ºC
Mín: 8,9ºC

Hoje tem sido o dia dos contrastes na nebulosidade: amanheceu com nevoeiro, o nevoeiro dissipou-se muito rapidamente, esteve céu limpo durante hora e meia, depois ficou céu totalmente nublado com nebulosidade bastante negra, e agora voltou o céu a ficar totalmente limpo. No quadrante oeste e sudeste, contudo, veem-se nuvens de evolução, bem visíveis no caso das do quadrante oeste. Tal como se previa, ao contrário do dia de ontem, o dia de hoje tem sido um pouquinho mais fresco, embora continue o tempo agradável e primaveril... Estão 18,4ºC neste momento e vento fraco de sudoeste.  

A instabilidade deverá chegar aqui a partir da noite de hoje. Até lá, não espero assim grande coisa...


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2021 às 18:40)

Boas.
Aqui pelo sopé da Arrábida está tudo a zeros na precipitação.
Parece-me que tenho que criar uma petição, para ter chuva e trovoada por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2021 às 18:52)

NE


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 19:17)

david 6 disse:


> NE



As células importantes estão a deixar a RLC, restam duas, uma a sul de Abrantes e outra em Alfarelos/Coimbra. Movimento para NNE como tem sido todo o dia.

O destaque agora começa a ser as grandes células formadas no oceano ao largo da costa oeste, no lugar da velha frente oclusa que entretanto é agora assinalada como linha de instabilidade.
Essa linha irá chegar ao litoral Centro e Norte durante a próxima madrugada e manhã.
Aquilo que é visível no radar, e mal devido à falta do radar de Coruche, é a precipitação associada ás enormes bigornas que se expandiram muito rapidamente e já podem ser observadas hoje ao pôr-do-sol.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Abr 2021 às 19:25)

Boa tarde muita chuva por aqui a partir do final da manhã agora já acalmou.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 20:11)

StormRic disse:


> Mais um brutal registo de passagem de célula de eco roxo, sobre esta estação de Condeixa-a-Nova: *20,1 mm* em *menos de 55 minutos*.
> 
> Noutra estação no trajecto da mesma célula, em S.Martinho do Bispo (Bencanta), valores ainda mais compactos da precipitação, com *15,7 mm* em *menos 20 minutos*.



Vista desta célula e da Região Litoral Centro hoje às 13:48 utc pelo satélite Aqua, na altura em que estava mais activa:






Comparando com as células oceânicas...


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 20:26)

Há pouco mais de uma hora atrás era esta a situação sinóptica, com uma linha de instabilidade definida na área daquelas células gigantes sobre o oceano:





Às oito da noite a RLC estava quase despejada de células significativas, permanecendo apenas um aglomerado em dissipação no vale do Tejo na zona de Abrantes.
A subsidência produzida pelas células do oceano poderá ter ajudado a esta rápida dissipação.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Abr 2021 às 20:52)

Cheguei agora a casa e parece que esta foi das zona mais afectadas de Coimbra. 

Ainda há granizo acumulado que caiu com a chuvada das 15h. A minha vizinha ficou com as persianas picadas. Eu tenho uma ameixoeira com as folhas todas rasgadas pelo granizo.


----------



## Derco (9 Abr 2021 às 21:08)

Boa noite a todos, 

Aqui fica um pequeno video time-lapse do final do dia de hoje (9/4/2021) pelas proximidades de Coruche.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2021 às 21:25)

Aqui caiu uns bons aguaceiros ao meio da tarde, vamos ver se amanhã cai mais uma chuvada.


----------



## Thomar (9 Abr 2021 às 21:36)

DaniFR disse:


> Cheguei agora a casa e parece que esta foi das zona mais afectadas de Coimbra.
> 
> Ainda há granizo acumulado que caiu com a chuvada das 15h. A minha vizinha ficou com as persianas picadas. Eu tenho uma ameixoeira com as folhas todas rasgadas pelo granizo.



Bem, ao fim de 6 horas e ainda teres granizo é no mínimo espectacular, tendo em atenção que já não estamos no inverno, a descida de temperatura por aí deve ter sido brutal!


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Abr 2021 às 22:04)

É triste não termos um radar em condições para acompanhar o desenvolvimento de trovoadas no Oceano a Oeste de Lisboa.

Tudo calmo por enquanto mas as próximas horas prometem!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Abr 2021 às 22:04)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, confirmo, apenas aguaceiro fraco que nem molhou, apenas humedeceu o chão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A segunda está deveras brutal, com o nevoeiro junto ao Sol.

Ainda é capaz de cair algo hoje, vamos ver

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (9 Abr 2021 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> Não está disponível, removido ou mudou privacidade.


Acho que assim já dá para ver.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Abr 2021 às 22:36)

A chuva torrencial arrastou a lama das obras a decorrer na ladeira ao lado.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Abr 2021 às 22:51)

Alguém vê trovoada a Oeste?


----------



## jamestorm (9 Abr 2021 às 23:21)

Aqui por Alenquer nem uma gota hoje.
Mas parece que as próximas horas vao ser diferentes, talvez nos calhe algo.

A acompanhar o radar, já se ve a chegar ao litoral Oeste.


----------



## Tufao André (9 Abr 2021 às 23:44)

Dia de instabilidade nula por aqui, apenas muita nebulosidade a alternar com sol e vento moderado com rajadas de S.
Foi bem visível toda a instabilidade passar nos quadrantes N, NE e E com belas formações! 

Foi um dia fresco, a máxima nem chegou aos 20°C. 
As próximas horas parecem prometer com a aproximação da linha de instabilidade ao litoral, que pelo radar traz chuva intensa e muita actividade eléctrica!!


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2021 às 23:49)

DaniFR disse:


> Acho que assim já dá para ver.



 bem, isso não é chuva, são baldes de água a serem despejados, impressionante!

Pode vir lá uma noite interessante:






Mas as descargas mais próximas da costa Oeste ainda estão a 80/90 Km ao largo:





Liguem as Beachcam.


----------



## remember (10 Abr 2021 às 00:08)

Pois, pelo que me parece vai entrar tudo para oeste só se tivermos sorte com aquela sobre Lisboa 





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2021 às 00:31)

Ontem dia 9 foi mais um dia em que a animação ficou toda para o Interior e para Norte. Por volta das 19 horas, altura em que fui correr, parei para tirar foto à célula que estava bem longe para NE entre Abrantes e Ponte de Sor.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2021 às 01:18)

Cá para mim a inexistência do radar de Coruche está a prejudicar as coisas novamente... Há claramente um conjunto de células a sudoeste que estão a crescer de tamanho, vendo pelas imagens de satélite, e que deverão atingir toda a costa a sul de Sintra, e que são muito maiores do que o que o radar mostra...


----------



## Crissie (10 Abr 2021 às 04:41)

Por aqui já caí )
Bom dia , ótimo Sábado.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 04:57)

Crissie disse:


> Por aqui já caí )
> Bom dia , ótimo Sábado.



Sim, começaram a entrar algumas células menores pela península de Setúbal:






A célula "épica" está a dar um festival eléctrico ao largo de Peniche, ainda não se sabe onde vai entrar em terra:


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 05:57)

Todos os distritos da RLC, excepto Coimbra, estão em aviso amarelo para precipitação forte até às 21h. Coimbra inicia às 9h.





É algo intrigante pois é uma diferença no início muito grande entre Coimbra e os outros distritos, nomeadamente Leiria que é distrito contíguo e ambos litorais.

Na animação das imagens dos radares de Arouca e Loulé parece que as grandes células ao largo do litoral da Região Oeste estão a perder força, mas isso já aconteceu com outras células anteriores naquela linha de instabilidade tendo surgido outras a SSW no seu lugar.



A actividade está concentrada sob uma única bigorna enorme que parece entrar agora pelo litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro. Para as regiões de Lisboa e Setúbal a actividade é fraca, estamos apenas na expectativa de se formarem ou intensificarem células na linha que se prolonga para sul do Cabo Espichel ou Cascais:











Cabo Carvoeiro, a EMA, ainda nada acumulou. Mas 7,1 mm em São Bernardino, logo a sul de Peniche; 5,1 mm em São João das Lampas e 4,8 mm em São Pedro da Cadeira eram os acumulados mais significativos até às 5:00 utc (6h).

Bom dia!
Espero que alguém esteja a ver o festival eléctrico ao largo do Cabo Carvoeiro ou lá próximo...


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Abr 2021 às 06:10)

Que fiasco. Minha nossa senhora .
14,5 °C.
Muito pouco choveu aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2021 às 07:12)

Acordei há pouco com um ronco tremendo... 

Parece que também já choveu nesta madrugada. Veremos no que dá o dia de hoje...


----------



## jamestorm (10 Abr 2021 às 07:38)

Aqui por Alenquer nem um pingo para ja (apesar do radar mostrar chuva?!)...espero que isto ainda anime para a tarde, segundo a horária do ipma choveria à tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2021 às 08:08)

Chuva torrencial por aqui há já um bom bocado. Sigo com 10,2 mm.


----------



## thunderhunter (10 Abr 2021 às 08:26)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui por Alenquer nem um pingo para ja (apesar do radar mostrar chuva?!)...espero que isto ainda anime para a tarde, segundo a horária do ipma choveria à tarde.


Mas em Abrigada chove


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (10 Abr 2021 às 09:30)

Parece um comboio...chegou às 9h em ponto e acumulou ~5mm em 30 minutos...


----------



## rozzo (10 Abr 2021 às 10:16)

Pelo Montijo acordei com 2 trovões um pouco antes das 8h. Depois não trovejou mais, mas ainda choveu forte em alguns períodos até perto das 9h.
Rega razoável ainda assim! 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Abr 2021 às 10:30)

Acabou por chover com alguma intensidade entre uns 15 a 20 minutos, sendo que ouvi um trovão por volta das 7h30.
Mesmo assim, fraco evento por aqui.
Veremos as próximas horas.
Sigo com 16,2ºC.


----------



## Tonton (10 Abr 2021 às 10:47)

Boas,
Por aqui, mal deu para molhar as ruas.
A estação do Belas C.C. marca 0,25 mm acumulados...


----------



## fhff (10 Abr 2021 às 11:10)

thunderhunter disse:


> Mas em Abrigada chove
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Aldeia galega acumulou 4 mm.


----------



## Microburst (10 Abr 2021 às 11:26)

Bom dia! Acordei com um bom trovão eram 7h10, foi o único que ouvi, e passado pouco tempo choveu por 2 ou 3 minutos. Quando tudo parecia mais calmo eis que cai granizo de pequenas dimensões por pouco mais de um minuto, e foi a única nota de relevo desta madrugada e manhã.

Agora o céu segue muito nublado com abertas, sol de trovoada bastante quente a espreitar, 17,8°C, 77% HR, 1011hpa e vento fraco a moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## RStorm (10 Abr 2021 às 13:05)

Boa Tarde

Tal como já foi mencionado, o despertar de hoje foi ao som de dois belos trovões pelas 7:50h  No entanto foi sol de pouco dura, para variar 
O dia segue com abertas e aguaceiros fracos a moderados, o acumulado segue nos *4,8 mm*. 
Vento nulo e sensação abafada, com sol bem quente quando espreita. Típico ambiente de trovoada  

Ontem: *14,6ºC / 22,7ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *13,8ºC *
T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## rozzo (10 Abr 2021 às 13:35)

Entretanto tem estado uma "nascente" de aguaceiros a SW daqui, e os aguaceiros têm-se sucedido quase ininterruptos, tendo sido os últimos já fortes. Chuva bem grossa!

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2021 às 13:36)

Pois bem, estou a ver que fui o sortudo desta vez, pois a chuva torrencial ainda rendeu 14,2 mm aqui na zona. Entretanto está aquele ambiente de trovoada, como já foi dito por aqui - céu nublado, algumas abertas e um sol que por vezes até queima (ainda que a temperatura não esteja assim tão elevada)...


----------



## jamestorm (10 Abr 2021 às 13:40)

Vamos com *3.25 mm*, feitos à custa de uns bons aguaceiros ainda há pouco.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Abr 2021 às 13:51)

A trovejar. Nuvens bem escuras a oeste de Coimbra. Por enquanto ainda não chove.


----------



## squidward (10 Abr 2021 às 13:52)

Aqui na Azambuja cai um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Abr 2021 às 14:00)

Um aguaceiro moderado acabou de cair há instantes!

Fui acordado por volta das 7h com um aguaceiro muito forte e ainda ouvi um trovão longínquo. 
Algum vento de S a acompanhar.

Acumulado até ao momento de *6,4 mm.
17,5°C*


----------



## tomalino (10 Abr 2021 às 14:08)

Hoje estou perto de Canha, de manhã bem cedo caiu uma grande chuvada, mas sem trovoada.

Vista para oeste há cerca de uma hora atras:






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (10 Abr 2021 às 14:11)

Chuva torrencial neste momento, acompanhada de granizo e trovoada.


----------



## manganao (10 Abr 2021 às 14:20)

Muito complicado pelas caldas, muita chuva, já trovejou à 10m, várias estradas inundadas


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Abr 2021 às 14:26)

Manhã de tempo seco e nublado, tirando o aguaceiro das 7h.
Desta vez fui o azarado da lotaria, sendo que por hoje já não deve vir grande coisa para a zona de Lx.
Acontece.
Sigo com 18,6°C.
 Edit: Aguaceiro fraco agora.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Abr 2021 às 14:26)

Boa tarde aguaceiros fortes e trovoada agora está a acalmar.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 14:29)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acordei há pouco com um ronco tremendo...





rozzo disse:


> Pelo Montijo acordei com 2 trovões um pouco antes das 8h.





Microburst disse:


> Bom dia! Acordei com um bom trovão eram 7h10, foi o único que ouvi





RStorm disse:


> Tal como já foi mencionado, o despertar de hoje foi ao som de dois belos trovões pelas 7:50h





Tufao André disse:


> e ainda ouvi um trovão longínquo.



Boa tarde

Confiram: foram as duas únicas células com trovoada que descarregaram na região de Lisboa/Setúbal.

Às *7h09* hora legal, descarga dupla na Caparica.






Às* 7h50* (descarga tripla no meio do rio, em frente ao Montijo) e *7h52*, descarga tripla também, no Montijo, uma delas na margem do rio.





Por aqui,* 3,1 mm* em Santa Iria, principalmente por dois aguaceiros cerca das *6h30* e das *8h30*;  *4,3 mm* na Póvoa também à volta dessas horas, especialmente às *8h30*..


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Abr 2021 às 14:38)

Brutal por aqui caiu uma granizada que nunca tinha visto e os relâmpagos sucedem-se.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Abr 2021 às 14:43)

E está assim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2021 às 14:46)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo.
Início de tarde com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de sul.
Apenas choveu até meio da manhã.
Panorâmica a leste:





A norte na direção de Santarém:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Abr 2021 às 14:53)

A chuva já passou agora vamos ver se vem mais alguma trovoada.


----------



## Microburst (10 Abr 2021 às 15:09)

Aqui pelo Feijó o tempo está calmo, literalmente a ver passar tudo ao lado. As notas de destaque são o tempo abafado, apesar da temperatura passar pouco dos 20 graus, e o vento moderado e por vezes com rajadas de Sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 15:12)

StormRic disse:


> foram as duas únicas células com trovoada que descarregaram na região de Lisboa/Setúbal.



Correcção: foi uma única célula, que passou primeiro na Caparica e depois no estuário do Tejo.








Na mesma altura, o aglomerado principal da linha de instabilidade estava já quase em cima da Figueira da Foz e a começar a desmantelar-se:





Os maiores acumulados horários nas EMA's do IPMA, de hoje até às 12h, estiveram ligados à passagem desse célula ou seguintes na mesma linha local:
*Ajuda, 7,1 mm* das 6h às 7h utc:





E *Barreiro/Lavradio, 9,9 mm* das 7h às 8h:





Mas estes valores não espelham, de todo, os acumulados que têm sido registados noutras estações não "oficiais" ou mesmo locais onde não há qualquer estação, e é assim o regime deste evento, pode ser muito frustrante para alguns e quase aflitivo para outros...
A não homogeneidade da distribuição da precipitação é característica de um evento convectivo, não frontal, e nunca pode ser avaliado como "fiasco" a partir da observação num único local ou região.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Abr 2021 às 15:24)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte a passar por aqui há instantes! 
Acumulado subiu para os *7,5 mm 
*
A temperatura desceu ligeiramente para os actuais *16,7°C*.
Algum sol a espreitar entretanto


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2021 às 15:49)

Muitos aguaceiros seguidos na zona de Coruche


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Abr 2021 às 15:50)

Volta a escurecer a oeste daqui e o radar já mostra ecos vermelhos, vamos ver...


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2021 às 15:52)

Trovão bem audível a NE:




Bastante escuro:


----------



## jamestorm (10 Abr 2021 às 15:55)

que grande carga aqui por Alenquer!!


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 15:58)

Aguaceiro prolongado aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Acumulado subiu 0,6 mm em Meteo Santa Iria e 1,0 mm na Escola.

A célula em particular nada tem de especial, aliás aqui pela zona de Lisboa/Setúbal as células são jovens, só apresentam ecos mais intensos para norte na RLC:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Abr 2021 às 16:04)

Chove forte sem trovoada por enquanto


----------



## manganao (10 Abr 2021 às 16:06)

Muito complicado pelas caldas, muita chuva, já trovejou à 10m, várias estradas inundadas


----------



## manganao (10 Abr 2021 às 16:06)

Muito complicado pelas caldas às 13h, muita chuva, já trovejou à 10m, várias estradas inundadas


----------



## joralentejano (10 Abr 2021 às 16:10)

*23.1mm* em Coimbra (Aeródromo) na última hora. 

Do litoral centro, os distritos de Leiria e Coimbra passaram a ter aviso laranja.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Abr 2021 às 16:14)

Chuva fraca pela Figueira


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2021 às 16:17)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia tem sido marcado por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Abr 2021 às 16:19)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte, com pedras de granizo à mistura.
A temperatura baixou dos 18,6 ºC para os 17,7 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2021 às 16:43)

acabei de ouvir trovão


----------



## tomalino (10 Abr 2021 às 16:45)

Trovoada a noroeste






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (10 Abr 2021 às 16:51)

Pelas ~14h30m (13h30m UTC) passou por aqui um pé de água daqueles épicos, com muita trovoada à mistura.
A estação marcou ~10mm, mas tenho a certeza que ultrapassou isso. Estive à janela a observar o copinho dela e não dava vazão a tanta água...


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2021 às 16:53)

trovoada é esta, vai passar a sul e parece ir na direção de Coruche ou vai raspar a sul


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (10 Abr 2021 às 17:01)

Desde que falei a última vez a chuva tem caído ora fraca ora moderada e agora aumentou de intensidade, excelente dia por aqui


----------



## Luis Martins (10 Abr 2021 às 17:02)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro brutal em Corroios.


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2021 às 17:15)

mais um aguaceiro


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2021 às 17:17)

david 6 disse:


> mais um aguaceiro



virou trovoada


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2021 às 17:38)

por momentos pensei que se queria formar ali algo


----------



## jamestorm (10 Abr 2021 às 17:53)

6.5 mm, nada mau!! Por vezes é forte mas não contínua ...


----------



## Geopower (10 Abr 2021 às 18:00)

Aguaceiro fraco em Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Abr 2021 às 18:33)

Tem sido uma bela rega ao longo desta tarde, agora foram cerca de 30 minutos de aguaceiros moderados, é muito bom para os solos recuperarem a humidade.


----------



## srr (10 Abr 2021 às 18:57)

Entretanto na praia da Gralha esta manha;


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 19:42)

srr disse:


> Entretanto na praia da Gralha esta manha;



Negativo... 

Isso parece-me um reflexo no vidro de janela.

Ou uma sobreposição acidental de parte de outra imagem.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 20:03)

srr disse:


> Entretanto na praia da Gralha esta manha;



Extraí da imagem a suposta "cortina de água", aumentei o contraste e diminuí o brilho:






O que vejo agora é um trecho de horizonte, incluindo do lado direito uma ponta de costa, com alguns cumulus distantes.
Houve portanto uma sobreposição de outra imagem, pode acontecer acidentalmente ao fazer um vídeo de baixa qualidade, num telemóvel por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2021 às 20:06)

srr disse:


> Entretanto na praia da Gralha esta manha;



Não sei qual foi a intenção de colocar uma imagem que qualquer observador usual do céu identifica logo como algo impossível.
Ainda por cima o 1 de Abril já foi...


----------



## fernandinand (10 Abr 2021 às 20:21)

A vantagem de ter dados do nosso lado é que podemos fazer algumas brincadeiras...




~10mm em 5 minutos é muita água...


----------



## david 6 (10 Abr 2021 às 20:37)

ultimo aguaceiro do dia agora, mais fraco


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2021 às 21:34)

StormRic disse:


> Correcção: foi uma única célula, que passou primeiro na Caparica e depois no estuário do Tejo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A falta que faz uma estação oficial no centro da cidade de Almada. Essa primeira banda laranja, originou um acumulado de 26mm aqui na Cova da Piedade em cerca de 40m mais coisa menos coisa.

De realçar a deslocação lenta que proporcionou este acumulado. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (10 Abr 2021 às 21:55)

Pelo radar aqui o evento significativo estará  a terminar,

Rendeu uns bons 16 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Abr 2021 às 22:40)

*12.52 mm* (Netatmo) foi o total aqui pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer. Bastante bom!


----------



## srr (10 Abr 2021 às 23:04)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2021 às 00:53)

Pois bem, aqui na Charneca o evento acumulou 14,2 mm durante a manhã e 4,6 mm durante a tarde, levando o acumulado a um total de 18,8 mm. Nada mau! 

Assim sendo, o mês segue com um acumulado total de 26,4 mm. Apesar de não ser um valor péssimo, está abaixo da média para os primeiros 10 dias de abril e no ano passado, por esta altura do ano, já tinha um acumulado de quase 70 mm. Já tenho saudades de abril de 2020, um mês incrivelmente animado a nível meteorológico, com frio, chuva, frentes, cut-offs... e em pleno confinamento, com muito tempo para acompanhar tudo o que passava, depois dum inverno fraquinho! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 14,5°C
Prec: 18,8 mm 

Agora estão 14,6°C e céu pouco nublado. Não espero mais instabilidade por aqui nos próximos dois ou três dias, e a temperatura até deverá subir ligeiramente, mas com mais humidade devido ao vento de oeste.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Abr 2021 às 01:05)

Um aguaceiro particularmente mais intenso e prolongado ao final da tarde, mas sem trovoada, ainda fez subir o acumulado total do dia para os *12 mm*!  
Não foi mau, mas esperava mais numa situação que parecia mais promissora e com aviso amarelo emitido... No geral, um evento fraco por aqui.

Entretanto não choveu mais, o vento enfraqueceu e está mais fresco. *13,6°C *


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Abr 2021 às 01:32)

StormRic disse:


> Lindíssimas fotos!
> 
> Obrigado Ricardo  Para mim as cores da Primavera não se ficam nada atrás das do Outono
> 
> psiu... muda para o tópico de Abril, os links do cabeçalho não foram actualizados.



Não tinha reparado, obrigado pela correcção , já estão no tópico correto! 

---------------------------------------------------------

Quanto ao dia de ontem , o acumulado ficou-se pelos* 4.5mm*, não sendo nada de especial , foi uma lufada de ar fresco na secura que andava para aqui ! Abril segue com* 10.4mm, * agora teremos uns dias novamente secos, mas para o final da semana poderemos ter muita animação, GFS e ECM em consenso quanto a uma depressão isolada em altitude vinda de SE, e que iria trazer muita instabilidade, sobretudo no Sul do país, contudo a esta distância temporal ainda muita coisa , ou mesmo tudo pode mudar,  muito interessante seguir as próximas saídas operacionais do modelos! Resto de bom fim de semana a todos!

Hoje de manhã com tanta humidade no solo ainda consegui ver esta amiga a espreitar para mim, não tarda muito já estarão enterradas debaixo da terra para se protegerem do calor do Verão 




Salamander, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## N_Fig (11 Abr 2021 às 03:10)

Chove bem na Figueira


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2021 às 12:25)

acumulado de ontem foi *10.8mm*


----------



## Tufao André (11 Abr 2021 às 13:14)

Boa tarde!

Pelos vistos ainda cairam una aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada que renderam *0,5 mm.*
Já não espero nada de instabilidade hoje, assim como nos próximos 2 dias. Talvez 4f volte alguma chuva...

Sol e algumas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de N e *18,2°C *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2021 às 14:34)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui a madrugada ainda trouxe umas pingas... Os aguaceiros fracos ainda renderam 0,3 mm, elevando o total do acumulado para os 19,1 mm. O mês segue com 26,7 mm, o que não é um valor péssimo tendo em conta que estamos a 11 de abril...  

Entretanto o dia segue com tempo ameno e céu pouco nublado. Estão 19,7ºC, com vento fraco a moderado de oés-noroeste.


----------



## RStorm (11 Abr 2021 às 14:41)

Boa Tarde 

Ontem foi um grande dia, com sucessivos aguaceiros moderados a fortes, rendendo um total de *15 mm  *Só faltou mesmo o espetáculo elétrico  
Pelas 13h caiu uma carga daquelas ao ponto de ter de conduzir quase a 20 Km/h e com o para-brisas no máximo  

Mínima: *13,8ºC *
Máxima: *18,9ºC *
Acumulado: *15 mm*

Hoje o dia segue agradável e pouco nublado, após uma manhã ainda nublada e com alguns borrifos dispersos. 
O vento rodou para NW e tem soprado fraco. 

Mínima de hoje: *13,2ºC *
T. Atual: *19,0ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Abr 2021 às 23:17)

Uma volta que fiz ontem á tarde, que saudades de o poder fazer, pela zona Oeste, a começar pelo forte da Carvalha, Alqueidão, a terminar perto da serra do Socorro.

Esperava mais ação ou um céu mais fotogénico, mas foi o que se arranjou.


----------



## Mammatus (11 Abr 2021 às 23:51)

Boas,

Ontem foi um dia de Abril Águas Mil à maneira antiga. 
Posso dizer que aqui foi um evento bem generoso a nível de precipitação, com um acumulado total de *33.10 mm*.

De destacar o período de precipitação intensa por volta das 09h da manhã, com um rain rate máximo de *76.2 mm/h*. Eu estava a dormir como uma pedra, a minha namorada é que deu conta e foi espreitar à janela, disse que parecia fumo e o barulho era ensurdecedor.
Outro período de precipitação assinalável ocorreu à hora de almoço, rain rate máximo de *41.4 mm/h*.







A tarde foi caracterizada por períodos de boas abertas intercalados com aguaceiros, embora curtos e de fraca intensidade.

O vento aumentou com o crescer do dia.

Descida de temperatura, foram estes os extremos registados: *19.3ºC* / *14.9ºC*.

___________________

Hoje regressou o marasmo meteorológico, fui dar uma volta pela Costa de Caparica e o sol já queimava. Como tenho pele super clara fiquei logo com cor de tomate, como os Bifes hahaha

Temperatura máxima de *23.4ºC*. A mínima vai ser apurada até à meia noite, até daqui a pouco.
Acumulado: *0.20 mm* (aguaceiro fraco de madrugada)
EDIT: mínima de *13.4ºC* (23:59)

Sigo com 13.5ºC, vento fraco de NW.
A próxima madrugada vai ser fresca.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2021 às 15:04)

uns pingos


----------



## rick80 (12 Abr 2021 às 15:14)

A cair uns pingos tambem por aqui

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (12 Abr 2021 às 17:25)

Boa tarde! Caem uns chuviscos por aqui. não estava á espera.

Imagem actual de radar do IPMA:


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2021 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde

O dia acordou soalheiro, mas rapidamente aumentou de nebulosidade e ficou geralmente nublado.
Que eu me tivesse me apercebido, ainda não caiu nada por aqui, mas também confesso que não estava nada à espera de poder haver precipitação hoje, pensava que só regressasse lá para quarta-feira. Enfim, a meteorologia sempre a surpreender 
O vento tem soprado fraco de W.

Ontem: *12,7ºC */ *19,5ºC *(mínima batida antes da meia-noite)
Hoje: *9,2ºC / 19,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *18,0ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (12 Abr 2021 às 18:18)

vai chovendo aqui em Alenquer..sentiu-se trovejar ao longe...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2021 às 19:46)

Boa tarde,

Hoje saí de casa, por volta das 9:15 horas, e estava sol, e céu limpo, e passados 12 km de viagem, estava nevoeiro completamente cerrado, que mais parecia noite, isto desde a zona da Golegã, até Alpiarça, com grande densidade junto ao rio Tejo, e logo depois estava sol novamente, como se não fosse nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Abr 2021 às 19:48)

Ao longo da tarde foi chovendo com pingas grossas no Montijo com céu sempre nublado e a temperatura a rondar os 20ºC. Desde os últimos 15 minutos que está a chover com mais intensidade, mas rapidamente seca.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2021 às 20:15)

mais uns pingos mais grossos, já dá um cheirinho a terra molhada agora


----------



## jamestorm (12 Abr 2021 às 20:42)

0.71 mm


----------



## jamestorm (12 Abr 2021 às 21:28)

volta a pingar mais...o radar parece animado mas na verdade muito pouco chega ao chão...


----------



## Tufao André (12 Abr 2021 às 22:57)

Também já pingou por aqui ao final da tarde, não estava a espera! 
Apenas molhou o chão e nada acumulou...
Vento fraco e *16°C.*

Pelo radar, parece vir a caminho chuva mais intensa! Será?


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 00:26)

Vitor TT disse:


> Uma volta que fiz ontem á tarde, que saudades de o poder fazer, pela zona Oeste, a começar pelo forte da Carvalha, Alqueidão, a terminar perto da serra do Socorro.
> 
> Esperava mais ação ou um céu mais fotogénico, mas foi o que se arranjou.




Espectacular, já estávamos com saudades das tuas voltas pelos cimos da nossa região. O que é certo é que com o teu olhar o céu ficou bem fotogénico! 




jamestorm disse:


> o radar parece animado mas na verdade muito pouco chega ao chão





Tufao André disse:


> Também já pingou por aqui ao final da tarde, não estava a espera!
> Apenas molhou o chão e nada acumulou...



Foi exactamente essa a norma hoje do dia: muita nebulosidade média e alta, pingos que até eram grossos mas acumulado nada, nem sequer o chão ficou molhado de tão dispersos que eram.

A *semana* que terminou no Domingo acabou por se revelar para esta zona da Póvoa de Santa iria como decepcionante relativamente à precipitação: apenas 7,4 mm dos quais *7,1 mm *no Sábado e *0,3 mm* no Domingo. 

Em resumo, de *24,0ºC a 9,7ºC*, de *88% a 29%* e* vento fraco* ou quase, apenas chegando aos 19,3 Km/h e umas rajadas no Sábado que chegaram aos *34,8 Km/h*. Claro que falta aqui o registo de Parque Santa Iria, cujo anemómetro está muito melhor exposto aos ventos.






Ontem, *2ªfeira dia 12*, o céu permaneceu encoberto, alguns pingos, literalmente, e a mínima mais baixa desde há mais de uma semana,* 9,6ºC* pelas* 6h45 *com uma máxima em linha com os dois dias anteriores, *19,4ºC* pelas *16h00*.
Vento sempre fraco, de todos os quadrantes, nem as rajadas superaram os 13 Km/h.
HR entre *75% e 51%*.

Os Altostratus mostraram alguma rugosidade, quase se podiam classificar como _*Undulatus asperatus*_ mas nem por isso.

Muitas fotos ficaram por publicar, especialmente de Sexta e Sábado, e hoje também. Actualizarei em breve.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2021 às 01:41)

uma chuvinha fraca agora


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 03:28)

david 6 disse:


> uma chuvinha fraca agora



Também aqui, da meia-noite à 1h15, acumulou *0,8 mm* !
Em Santa Iria o valor foi o mesmo, até à mesma hora.

*13,8ºC* com *75%* agora. Não chove, vento em calma, movimento das nuvens de WSW/SW.

Zona da Figueira da Foz/Coimbra parece ir ter uma madrugada bem molhada:





A EMA da RLC que mais tem acumulado desta precipitação fraca, até agora, foi *Santa Cruz*: *8,1 mm* desde ontem.






Cabo Carvoeiro acumulou *4,4 mm*:





Dois Portos (Torres Vedras): *3,4 mm*.





Esta oclusão que tem vindo a aproximar-se e a produzir a precipitação fraca de nuvens médias e altas é mesmo muito velha, já existe desde o dia 8, quando aparecia nas cartas longe a Oeste dos Açores. Passou no arquipélago e nas últimas 24 horas tem-se aproximado do continente lentamente, com nebulosidade já extensa e espalhada:















Às 00h de hoje apenas existia para norte da latitude de Setúbal:


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 05:26)

jamestorm disse:


> vai chovendo aqui em Alenquer..sentiu-se trovejar ao longe...



O IPMA não tem qualquer registo de descargas no continente há mais de 24 horas. Estranho 

---

O evento do fim de semana e ontem, pelos radares de Loulé e Arouca:



Este time-lapse durante cerca de 36 minutos, 4K acelerado 50 vezes, mostra a nebulosidade convectiva visível aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria na direcção Nordeste, no Sábado dia 10 entre as 16h00 e as 16h36 utc.


----------



## remember (13 Abr 2021 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

Já chove bem por Belas, não estava à espera desta chuvinha no inicio da semana, bem bom

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (13 Abr 2021 às 09:15)

Início de manhã com chuva fraca a moderada em Lisboa.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2021 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada persistente, particularmente intensa durante 20 min (8h40-9h)!! 
Mais uma surpresa, já não estava previsto assim tanta chuva hoje... 
Muita escuridão, ainda parece de noite! 

Vento fraco/nulo de S. 
Apenas *14°C
*
O radar mostra que vem mais uma bela chuvada a caminho!


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2021 às 09:45)

Bom dia!

Aqui pela Azambuja temos tido uma manhã muito cinzenta e com bastante chuva. 

Não contava com tanta chuva!


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2021 às 09:54)

Aí está a 2ª ronda de chuva intensa! Logo após o meu ultimo post, voltou a chover com muita intensidade 
Isto sim é chuva a serio! Por este andar, rende mais hoje do que a instabilidade do fim de semana... 
Agora tudo mais calmo novamente.

Pena a estação mais proxima estar off 
Estas entradas de SW são óptimas e por vezes revelam-se bem surpreendentes aqui na região!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2021 às 09:55)

Bom dia,
Pois bem, o trabalho tem sido tanto que ontem nem deu para vir aqui... Enfim, coisas da vida!

No domingo passado, como já tinha dito, choveu algo de madrugada mas depois o dia foi bastante soalheiro e primaveril. Acabou assim:  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 20,1ºC
Mín: 11,5ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm

Ontem o dia começou com céu totalmente limpo e até houve alguma inversão térmica de madrugada, com uma mínima algo baixa para a época do ano em questão. No entanto, ao decorrer do dia, o céu foi escurecendo e encobriu-se totalmente a meio da tarde. Ainda assim, estava até algo abafado e até diria agradável... Chuva nem vê-la por estas bandas ontem: somente uns pingos grossos por volta das cinco da tarde e às dez da noite e nada mais, tanto que nem chegaram sequer a molhar o chão.  

Máx: 18,6ºC
Mín: 8,9ºC

Esta manhã, contudo, está a ser a manhã das surpresas. Não estava à espera sequer de chuva hoje por aqui a esta hora, e muito menos chuva moderada por momentos! Choveu inclusive de forma fraca mas contínua ainda durante uns largos minutos, acumulando 1,5 mm. Está tão escuro que até pensei que fosse noite - por momentos achei que o relógio do computador estava avariado...  
A temperatura atual é de 14,0ºC e está céu muito nublado.


----------



## srr (13 Abr 2021 às 10:38)

Abrantes - Bom evento, 

Já rende (localmente) 6 mm.


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2021 às 11:10)

por aqui 4mm, não esperava tanto, ainda cai uma chuvinha mas está no fim


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2021 às 11:45)

Por aqui a última hora e meia foi de bastante chuva, que elevou o acumulado diário para os 8,4 mm atuais. Ainda cai algum chuvisco, mas com menor intensidade...


----------



## jamestorm (13 Abr 2021 às 11:46)

*10.3 mm* (Netatmo) aqui em Alenquer, tem chovido bem!


----------



## jamestorm (13 Abr 2021 às 11:50)

Talvez não tenha sido trovejar, então... mas parecia ressoar de trovões--



StormRic disse:


> O IPMA não tem qualquer registo de descargas no continente há mais de 24 horas. Estranho
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


----------



## Tufao André (13 Abr 2021 às 13:14)

Entretanto a estação mais próxima já está on e leva *10,7 mm *de chuva acumulada até agora! 

Apesar de não chover há algumas horas, retrata bem aquele periodo mais intenso do inicio da manhã...

O vento rodou para ESE, mantem-se fraco/nulo, e a temperatura subiu para os *16,3ºC*.
HR elevada -* 85%*!
Continua o céu muito nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Abr 2021 às 16:05)

*11.82 mm*


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 16:10)

jamestorm disse:


> Talvez não tenha sido trovejar, então... mas parecia ressoar de trovões--



Mesmo assim sabe-se que há descargas que por vezes escapam à detecção ou ao registo, embora o sistema esteja a trabalhar bem melhor.

Aquela frente oclusa ainda a descarregar muita precipitação. E é como já disseram, muitos locais da RLC receberam mais precipitação dela do que do evento convectivo de três dias do passado fim de semana.
Mais uma vez a falta do radar de Coruche engana-nos bem.

*6,4 mm e 6,6 mm* aqui pela zona de Póvoa/ Santa Iria, respectivamente.

A história pelas EMA's até às 13h foi assim:
Enquanto que pelo radar parecia que seria a zona mais a norte da RLC a receber a maior quantidade de precipitação, a Figueira da Foz teve estes acumulados:






E Santa Cruz excedeu o que já tinha acumulado antes este mês:





Leiria e Alcobaça com picos horários entre as 4h e as 5h:





Santarém e Tomar com persistência mas menor intensidade:





Assim como as serras a sul de Coimbra:





Antes das 9h legais, a região de Cascais a Lisboa começou a receber precipitação moderada, bons acumulados. Colares não deve estar a funcionar bem: zero em todo o período?





Chegou a Lisboa antes das 10 da manhã:





E à margem sul antes das 11:





Finalmente ao Ribatejo antes do meio-dia, mais fraca:





Ao início da tarde quase a deixar a RLC, não chegou a Setúbal:





Mantém-se precipitação no extremo norte da RLC:


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2021 às 19:36)

do nada um aguaceiro moderado


----------



## Geopower (13 Abr 2021 às 19:43)

Final de tarde com céu encoberto.Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2021 às 20:05)

Geopower disse:


> Final de tarde com céu encoberto.Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:



Pois esta boa foto vem mesmo a propósito de referir que tem voltado a chover fraco pelo litoral de Cascais e praticamente oculto do radar!











Leiria com uma mancha fraca e mais ecos a virem de WSW na direcção talvez de Setúbal e mais para sul:


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2021 às 20:07)

subiu para 5.2mm com o aguaceiro (tinha 4.4)


----------



## fhff (13 Abr 2021 às 20:22)

Belo aguaceiro por Sintra. Acumulado de hoje 9,4 mm


----------



## david 6 (13 Abr 2021 às 20:57)

vai chuviscando agora


----------



## remember (13 Abr 2021 às 21:05)

Volta a chover 6.9 mm acumulados, quem diria

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Abr 2021 às 22:27)

Boas noites,

Bela chuvada de manhã,  chegou a ser impressionante.
14 mm de precipitação diária.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2021 às 23:36)

Desde a última mensagem que não caiu mais nada ao nível da precipitação. Assim sendo, o dia acabou com 8,4 mm - um valor interessante tendo em conta o que estava previsto hoje!  

Assim sendo, aqui estão os dados de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 13,5°C
Prec: 8,4 mm 

Agora estão 15,3°C, céu nublado e muita humidade. Por curiosidade, a mínima registou-se a uma hora algo tardia, já que foi atingida às onze da manhã quando normalmente é atingida às quatro da madrugada.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2021 às 01:14)

Ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro pela Amadora com o cair da noite, o que elevou o acumulado diário para os *11,2 mm*! 
Superou todas as expectativas, tendo em conta a previsão, sem dúvida 

O céu mantém-se muito nublado, sem vento e muita humidade! 
*15,2°C
*
Seguimos para mais 2 dias (pelo menos) muito interessantes de seguir meteorologicamente...


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 01:54)

Cerca das *nove da noite* um aguaceiro ofereceu mais *1,2 mm* à Póvoa e *0,7 mm* a Santa Iria, terminando assim o *dia* com os acumulados de *7,6 mm* e *7,2 mm*, respectivamente.

Mínimas de *13,2ºC e 12,5ºC*, e máximas de *19,5ºC e 18,8ºC*, respectivamente também.

O acumulado do *mês *em *Santa Iria *está em *17,9 mm*, bastante escasso para quase meio Abril.

Aproveito para inserir algumas fotos dos últimos dias, assim em jeito de dar um incentivo a este Abril que para esta zona/região está difícil de seguir o ditado.

Sexta-feira 9
A ver as células ao longe...






















Dia 10, Sábado finalmente de alguns aguaceiros, que souberam a pouco. Na distância estava a força toda... mas as contingências urbanas empolgavam as vistas pelas esquinas.




































Ao crepúsculo, bigornas ocultas ainda rosadas pelo poente conferiam um tom feérico ao céu toldado:


----------



## almeida96 (14 Abr 2021 às 09:35)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, mas o dia promete! 

A precipitação vai nos *2,3 mm* em Pexiligais (*3,6 mm* em Albarraque).

Acumulados dos últimos dias (Pexiligais à esquerda; Albarraque à direita):

10/4:  *5,6 mm *; 2,3 mm
11/4:   0,5 mm ; 1 mm
12/4:  1 mm ; 0,8 mm
13/4:  *14 mm* ; *13,9 mm*
Abril:  *29,5 mm* ; *26,4 mm*


----------



## fhff (14 Abr 2021 às 10:19)

4 mm acumulados até ao momento, por Sintra.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 10:29)

Bom dia, 
Durante a madrugada e início da manhã, ainda caíram uns aguaceiros por aqui, acumulando 1,8 mm. Entretanto parece que estaremos algum tempo sem chuva - é a vez dos algarvios, e ainda bem! 

Neste momento estão 16,6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2021 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

Madrugada e manhã marcadas por aguaceiros, em geral fracos a moderados. 
Vento fraco de NE.
Muita nebulosidade e *16ºC
*
Parece que para a tarde a coisa poderá animar mais... Veremos!


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2021 às 12:57)

boa cara a sul


----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2021 às 13:03)

Após uma pausa na chuva, voltou a chover fraco a moderado e mais persistente! Pingas bem grossas...

*3,0* *mm *e a subir.
*17,4ºC*
Vento fraco de NE


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2021 às 13:19)

Bom dia

Na segunda-feira ainda chegou a cair um aguaceiro fraco no final do dia, mas apenas molhou o chão.
Ontem o dia apresentou-se geralmente nublado e, para minha surpresa, tivemos direito a um belo período de chuvinha durante a manhã  No entanto apenas rendeu *1,2 mm*, pelos vistos parece que fui o menos beneficiado na região, tendo em conta os nossos vizinhos membros  

Extremos de ontem: *11,8ºC / 20,9ºC / 1,2 mm 
*
Hoje sigo com céu encoberto, vento nulo e alguns aguaceiros fracos, que renderam até agora *1,8 mm*. 
Veremos como corre a tarde  Faz agora precisamente um ano que estávamos a dar inicio a uma tarde bem agreste com trovoadas, chuvas intensas e sucessivos ecos roxos a passar pela cidade  

T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 14:01)

Boa tarde

Circulação de ESE !

Células a formarem-se a Sul/Se da península de Setúbal:

Há uma hora atrás





Há vinte minutos, o movimento é lento mas as células foram rápidas a adquirir eco amarelo e até vermelho pontualmente:








A "cama" está feita pela península de Setúbal, acumulados até agora até 6 a 8 mm em algumas estações.

Aqui pela Póvoa/Santa Iria, 2,8 mm e *3,0 mm*, respectivamente.

Aguardemos... 

Previsão do IPMA actualizada há duas horas!






Relembrar que está emitido aviso amarelo para precipitação forte para todos os distritos da RLC e Região Sul:


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2021 às 14:21)

Boas!

Hoje vim até ao meu posto de trabalho em Coruche (Monte da Barca). De manhã no cominho para cá ainda apanhei alguns aguaceiros mas nada de relevante, por agora o céu está muito nublado e não temos precipitação.


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2021 às 14:24)

Boas,

Continuo sem receber as notificações de actualizações no tópico apesar de o estar a seguir, recebo os gostos e notificações de resposta o resto nada...

Outra coisa que tenho notado é que se estiver a escrever e for para o menu de apps e voltar a entrar no tapatalk apaga o que estava a escrever alguma actualização maluca.

Desculpem o off, manhã de alguma chuva, mas nada por aí além, pelo movimento não sei se ainda virá algo de jeito de tarde, mas era esperada, vamos ver

3mm até agora, @StormRic a estação está on, deixou foi de reportar para o WU, não sei muito bem porquê...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 14:28)

Atenção Setubalenses:







e Figueirenses:






Movimentos para NNW e NW, respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 14:34)

remember disse:


> 3mm até agora, @StormRic a estação está on, deixou foi de reportar para o WU, não sei muito bem porquê...



Sim, está a registar bem, não detectei falha alguma. 

Cascais, talvez de raspão, está na trajectória da célula ao largo da Caparica.
O aglomerado de células perto agora de Alcácer mantém a actividade e a previsão de atingir Setúbal e zonas próximas:





Acompanhar aqui:


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Abr 2021 às 15:27)

Montijo neste momento com 19°C. Bastante abafado, vento nulo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 15:35)

Células agressivas em Leiria:





Células a chegar a Setúbal:





Interessante acompanhamento nas Beachcam de Comporta e Sesimbra, possível formação de fenómeno extremo:

Comporta neste momento:


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 15:41)

Células de Setúbal com bastante actividade eléctrica!






Células com trovoada desde há cerca de uma hora (início 13:43 utc).


----------



## fernandinand (14 Abr 2021 às 15:46)

Alguma precipitação (com algum granizo ligeiro) e as primeiras descargas eléctricas...a julgar pela imagem radar do IPMA, continuo com a ideia que há um erro posicional de ~5km para NW...penso que a célula a vermelho no radar estará um pouco mais para os 'meus lados'...


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 15:47)

Aglomerado de células já chegou a Setúbal, ecos laranja sobre a cidade. As células vão atingir quase toda a península de Setúbal.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 15:48)

fernandinand disse:


> Alguma precipitação (com algum granizo ligeiro) e as primeiras descargas eléctricas...a julgar pela imagem radar do IPMA, continuo com a ideia que há um erro posicional de ~5km para NW...penso que a célula a vermelho no radar estará um pouco mais para os 'meus lados'...



Já notei que ao animar as imagens do radar dinâmico há uma flutuação das imagens.

Atenção ao desfasamento em tempo real, cerca de 12 a 20 minutos:


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2021 às 15:48)

Parece estar a descarregar bem a Norte/Noroeste da Comporta:





Há pouco eram visíveis os prédios de Tróia e Setúbal, mas agora...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 15:50)

Há pouco ouvi um trovão longínquo. Penso que tenha vindo dessa célula em Setúbal...  

Também choveu bastante há uns 30 minutos, elevando o acumulado para os 5,3 mm.


----------



## fernandinand (14 Abr 2021 às 15:57)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção ao desfasamento em tempo real, cerca de 12 a 20 minutos:



Esqueci-me de me lembrar desse 'pormaior' 

A imagem das 14:40UTC faz mais sentido...

Grande carga de água agora enquanto escrevo isto...


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Abr 2021 às 15:59)

Por aqui apenas aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
18,1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 16:04)

fernandinand disse:


> Grande carga de água agora enquanto escrevo isto...



Célula muito agressiva aí perto (15 minutos atrás, mas o movimento até é lento para NW):





O aglomerado de Setúbal alarga-se, já não tem actividade eléctrica (última descarga às 14:36 utc, há meia hora portanto):


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Abr 2021 às 16:05)

Chuva forte. Céu e mar da mesma cor cinza.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2021 às 16:09)

está a começar a bater a desilusão... deixa ver resto da tarde


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 16:14)

fernandinand disse:


> Grande carga de água agora enquanto escrevo isto...



 parece estar bem agressivo por aí em MeteoAlvorge:


----------



## fernandinand (14 Abr 2021 às 16:17)

StormRic disse:


> Célula muito agressiva aí perto (15 minutos atrás, mas o movimento até é lento para NW):



Bastante agressiva...se não caíu nenhum raio na floresta em redor aqui da aldeia deve ter sido por muito pouco, tal era a proximidade e extensão deles...
Já estou a caminho dos ~20mm na última hora...
Temperatura afundou ~6ºC...


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2021 às 16:18)

Boas!

Aqui por Coruche até ao momento tem passado tudo ao lado. Esta tarde apenas posso relatar meia-dúzia de pingos de um aguaceiro que passou aqui de raspão. O radar promete mais qualquer coisa a vir de Sul, veremos se chega cá.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 16:26)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Chuva forte. Céu e mar da mesma cor cinza.



A estação aí mais perto da Ericeira acumulou *5,1 mm *na última hora e parece continuar.






A Arrábida está a desgastar as células que vêm do Alentejo, mas há outras a escaparem-se a Leste, parecem dirigir-se para a lezíria ribatejana, Coruche, e voltam a ter trovoada.



fernandinand disse:


> Bastante agressiva...se não caíu nenhum raio na floresta em redor aqui da aldeia deve ter sido por muito pouco, tal era a proximidade e extensão deles...
> Já estou a caminho dos ~20mm na última hora...



Trovoada nessas células dura há meia hora:


----------



## Toby (14 Abr 2021 às 16:30)




----------



## Tufao André (14 Abr 2021 às 16:32)

Por aqui apenas a registar periodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
*3,3 mm *até ao momento!

A escurecer e vai chovendo


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2021 às 16:37)

Boas regas por cá.
10 mm em Alcabideche 
16 mm em Cascais


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 16:37)

StormRic disse:


> A Arrábida está a desgastar as células que vêm do Alentejo, mas há outras a escaparem-se a Leste, parecem dirigir-se para a lezíria ribatejana, Coruche, e voltam a ter trovoada.








Célula com topo a mais de 12 Km de altitude, alguém vê? Foto?


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Abr 2021 às 16:41)

Começa a escurecer a sudeste daqui e vem nesta direção.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Abr 2021 às 16:50)

Já está a pingar há mais de uma hora, mas acumulado não passa dos* 0.91mm. *


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Abr 2021 às 16:50)

Alerta laranja para Coimbra, tem lógica pois já quase á duas horas que na zona de Condeixa, Soure persistem ecos amarelos/laranjas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Abr 2021 às 16:53)

Estou cá com a impressão que o vizinho de cima anda a arrastar os móveis.

p.s. moro no último andar


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2021 às 16:54)

Boas,
Para descrever a intensidade do aguaceiro que está a cair em Peniche só tenho uma forma: estão a despejar um balde de água lá de cima e o balde parece um poço sem fundo! 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 16:55)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Começa a escurecer a sudeste daqui e vem nesta direção.



Pois vem, embora o movimento seja para WNW, há mais células para os lados da Lousã que vão passar aí a sul de Coimbra:





Lisboa não se livra, apesar da Arrábida estar a travar a "onda" de células vindas de SE.


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Abr 2021 às 16:55)

Sabem se vem alguma coisa de jeito para a zona de Lisboa (ocidental)?
Até agora não se passa nada 
17,9 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 17:01)

O panorama geral começa a generalizar-se, há bastante actividade a gerar-se para SE e em movimento para NW, encurvando para W quanto mais para norte na RLC:









Northern Lights disse:


> Sabem se vem alguma coisa de jeito para a zona de Lisboa (ocidental)?
> Até agora não se passa nada
> 17,9 ºC.



Há-de chegar lá alguma célula, quanto à intensidade... é uma lotaria.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Abr 2021 às 17:03)

Já se houve trovoada deve ser das células de Condeixa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 17:05)

Seguem-se aguaceiros bem fortes, mas para já nada de trovoada. 8,9 mm acumulados até ao momento...


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2021 às 17:05)

Que falta nos faz o radar de Coruche! 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2021 às 17:07)

Candy disse:


> Que falta nos faz o radar de Coruche!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



como assim o radar dinâmico mostra


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2021 às 17:08)

vai chuviscando, esperava um dia cheio de ação, não um dia morto com chuvisco


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2021 às 17:08)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui por Coruche até ao momento tem passado tudo ao lado. Esta tarde apenas posso relatar meia-dúzia de pingos de um aguaceiro que passou aqui de raspão. O radar promete mais qualquer coisa a vir de Sul, veremos se chega cá.



Pouco depois do meu ultimo post começou a chover fraco e ainda se mantém, não houve atividade elétrica até ao momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 17:10)

Caem bátegas de água há vários minutos. 10 mm já cá cantam...


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2021 às 17:20)

Boa Tarde

A tarde seguia abafada e com alguns aguaceiros dispersos, começando agora a chover de forma mais decente com pingas grossas. O acumulado subiu para *2,4 mm*.
Por entre os prédios vejo grande escuridão a SE e está com aspeto de trovoada.

T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 79%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Abr 2021 às 17:23)

Já chove por aqui, por enquanto fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Abr 2021 às 17:30)

Chuva a rondar a Figueira da Foz já há um par de horas, mas por enquanto nada por cá


----------



## Luis Martins (14 Abr 2021 às 17:32)

Chuva bem forte por Corroios.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Abr 2021 às 17:49)

Chove moderado a forte já à mais de 15 minutos
EDIT:Trovoada agora mesmo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 17:56)

A chuva não cessou na última hora, embora tenha passado a ser de caráter fraco e não torrencial. Sigo com 12,9 mm de momento...


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2021 às 17:57)

vai mantendo a chuva persistente 1.2mm, mas sem trovoada


----------



## fernandinand (14 Abr 2021 às 17:58)

Por aqui o pior das 14h30m-15h já passou...mas parece uma paz podre...parece estar a carregar baterias para mais uma descarga forte...


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2021 às 18:02)

Chuva muito forte na Ponte Vasco da Gama, a chegar a Alcochete, trânsito teve que abrandar, não se via a estrada. Continua a chover por Coina, Barreiro ora fraco ora mais moderada. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Abr 2021 às 18:11)

Agora chove fraco, mas os relâmpagos tem caído com uma cadência de 1 a cada 3 min.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2021 às 18:12)

Chove muito forte por Carnaxide!


----------



## Leiga (14 Abr 2021 às 18:15)

Cardosos - Leiria nem pinga... parece passar tudo ao lado


----------



## Tonton (14 Abr 2021 às 18:31)

Grande chuvada por aqui, desde há 10 minutos!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2021 às 18:32)

Neste momento para Este/Sudeste.

Ainda não chove.


----------



## raposo_744 (14 Abr 2021 às 18:41)

brutal!em 15 minutos foi casa cheia A Elias Garcia, aqui na Venda Nova, virou rio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Abr 2021 às 18:43)

Panorâmica Este-Sul. Vai pingando pouco.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Abr 2021 às 19:01)

Boa chuvada na Figueira nos últimos 20 minutos


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Abr 2021 às 19:04)

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte que durou uns 10 minutos. Um fiasco.
17, 3 °C.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2021 às 19:07)

bela treta, fiasco total, montes modelos a meteram, chega ao dia passa tudo raspão a sul, frustradíssimo, que venha o próximo evento, este já acabou para mim

1.6mm e pingos


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2021 às 19:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Panorâmica Este-Sul. Vai pingando pouco.


A essa hora caia uma enorme carga de água na Ramada. Em minutos, as estradas transformaram-se em rios.

Agora tudo calmo. Apenas chuviscos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Abr 2021 às 19:51)

Bela rega.

27 mm em Cascais 
24 mm na Malveira da Serra
15 mm em Alcabideche


----------



## RStorm (14 Abr 2021 às 19:57)

Sigo com chuva fraca/chuvisco quase sempre persistente, o acumulado segue nos *4,2 mm*. 
Vamos a ver se aquela mancha de ecos amarelos a aproximar-se de leste, nos faz subir ainda mais o acumulado  

T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Candy (14 Abr 2021 às 20:09)

david 6 disse:


> como assim o radar dinâmico mostra


Sim, mostra. Mas se visse o que caiu aqui aquele hora entenderia porque digo isso.
Desde que o radar de Coruche falhou nunca mais o radar dinâmico acertou. 
A célula que por aqui passou era no mínimo um eco vermelho,  coisa que o radar dinâmico não mostrou. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Abr 2021 às 20:18)

Por aqui não me posso queixar, tem caido bem até.

16.7mm acumulados até agora, bastante escuro para norte.

Prints com meia hora de diferença! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2021 às 21:13)

Boa noite, 

Fiz a viagem de Arraiolos até Coruche sempre com aguaceiros moderados, mas á chegada por terras ribatejanas, era bem visível que pouco choveu por cá.


----------



## david 6 (14 Abr 2021 às 21:24)

relâmpago para o interior , lavar a vista ao menos...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2021 às 21:55)

Bem, ao contrário doutros sítios, por aqui o evento até foi bastante bom. Parece que nestes dias tenho tido sempre sorte, ao contrário do que acontecia em eventos convectivos há um ano atrás, na maior parte dos dias. Tenho acumulados 14,7 mm até ao momento e veremos como serão as últimas horas de hoje.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Abr 2021 às 22:12)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia de chuva fraca a moderada acumulou até ao momento 13.4mm  Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã ! Neste momento muita humidade , 96%, e uma temperatura amena de 14.8°c! Abril segue com 25.1mm 



Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (15 Abr 2021 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca. Acumulado de *9.70 mm*.






Tempo abafado devido à elevada humidade.
Extremos: *20.3ºC* / *15.2ºC* 

Sigo com 15.2ºC, vento nulo.
_________________

Extremos dos últimos dois dias:

2ª feira, 12/04
*21.5ºC* / *10.5ºC*

3ª feira, 13/04
*20.6ºC* / *14.4ºC
2.79 mm*

Máximas estáveis, mas notório aumento das mínimas devido à massa de ar tropical marítima, tépida e húmida.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Abr 2021 às 00:10)

A partir das 18h abateu-se uma chuvada incrível por aqui e ainda durou quase meia hora!!! As estradas viraram rios...
Gradualmente foi enfraquecendo, mas a noite ainda trouxe alguma chuva fraca a moderada com pausas. 

O acumulado total do dia  subiu aos *12 mm*! Nada mau 

Tudo tranquilo por agora, sem chuva nem vento, mas muita humidade!
*14,7°C *


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2021 às 00:53)

segundo a rede Netatmo o total do dia ontem ficou nos* 6.32 mm*
A chover bem neste momento!


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 03:09)

Os acumulados por Santa Iria e Póvoa fecharam o dia de *ontem* com *17,9 mm* e *11,4 mm*, respectivamente.
Depois dos aguaceiros da manhã, recomeçou a chover cerca das* 18h30* e* 18h15*.
*Hoje *logo depois da meia-noite continuou a chuva fraca, com mais* 0,2 mm* e *0,8  mm*.

Neste vídeo tentei mostrar um pouco da travessia da Ponte Vasco da Gama cerca das 17h40 quando começou a chuva mais intensa.

Na imagem de radar dessa hora identifiquei duas células: uma sobre Almada e a outra sobre Alcochete sendo esta a que aparece no vídeo. Os ecos de radar estão claramente esbatidos pela inexistência do feixe do radar de Coruche:


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 05:54)

Às 18h a linha de instabilidade principal atravessava o continente de Leste a Oeste pela latitude de Peniche:





Às 00h de hoje ainda perdurava, embora já não figurasse na análise dessa hora.





O núcleo depressionário estava formado a sudoeste de Lisboa e a oeste do Sudoeste Alentejano:





Às 3h a linha de instabilidade, ou os restos dela, ainda eram o aspecto mais marcante da distribuição da precipitação.
Também era possível identificar pelos ecos a posição do centro do pequeno núcleo de baixa pressão:


----------



## srr (15 Abr 2021 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

Essa mini-frente, está aqui estacionária sobre o centro e já rende 4 mm,
Chovidos quase em modo de Chuvisco - Ótimo para grande parte das culturas, com algumas exceções.


----------



## Geopower (15 Abr 2021 às 09:37)

Início de manhã com céu encoberto e períodos de chuvisco. Vento fraco de NE.
Panorâmica a SW a partir do cais do Sodré :


----------



## jamestorm (15 Abr 2021 às 13:45)

Aqui por Alenquer mais* 14.82 mm* hoje, segundo a Netatmo...bem bom!!


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Abr 2021 às 14:40)

Céu de ontem visto da minha casa, algo medonho, mas ainda assim arrisquei e fui até Belém fazer a minha caminhada , muita agua apanhei pelo caminho de carro mais ou menos a chegar a Odivelas - Patameiras, já em Belém quase nada, mochila ás costas e rumo a Alfama, alguma chuva sempre consistente, mas espaçada, molhou mas sem encharcar.
As duas ultimas tiradas perto do cais do Sodré.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 15:47)

Boa tarde

Mantém-se os restos da frente oclusa ao longo de uma faixa alargada de Portalegre a Lisboa. Tem vindo a descer em latitude, o movimento das nuvens e respectivas precipitações em geral fracas é de ENE para WSW e SW ao chegar ao litoral.










Com o aquecimento diurno nascem agora novas células isoladas.
Uma está nesta altura a atravessar o Mar da Palha (estuário do Tejo ribatejano) em direcção a Almada e talvez apanhando a Baixa e zona oriental de Lisboa.
Tinha eco laranja há pouco, que entretanto já desvaneceu:








Durante a madrugada e manhã continuou a chover fraco aqui na zona, acumulou *2,4 mm* até ao meio-dia em Meteo Santa Iria e *3,3 mm* até às duas da tarde na Escola.

Com a cobertura nebulosa a tornar-se mais leve e com abertas a temperatura vai subindo a e a máxima provisória aqui na Póvoa é *19,9ºC* minutos atrás. Mais nublado entretanto.
E em Santa iria a subir ainda mais, *21,1ºC*.
A sensação é de tempo abafado devido à humidade relativa elevada.
Manteve-se acima dos 80% até às 14h30, desceu agora para *76%* aqui na zona alta da Póvoa; em Santa iria desceu mais depressa, o aumento de temperatura e a descida do ponto de orvalho foram mais rápidos, *62%* agora.

Enquanto escrevo, a tal célula enfraqueceu, mas não esquecer que o radar de Coruche está "indisponível" e os outros radares não vêem nesta zona do país abaixo de uma altitude de 3 e 2 Km, aproximadamente, respectivamente para Arouca e Loulé.





Nos acumulados de *ontem* entre as EMA's oficiais de todo o *continente*, *Praia da Rainha (Almada) *levou a palma do maior valor nas 24 horas: *20,8 mm*.
Na *RLC*, *Cabo Raso e Leiria* tiveram o segundo e terceiro maiores acumulados das EMA.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2021 às 16:14)

Aguaceiro moderado agora em Camarate.


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 16:37)

AnDré disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado agora em Camarate.



E devia estar mais intenso nas encostas de Odivelas/Loures, bem escondido dos radares...


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2021 às 16:44)

aguaceiros todos a sul de novo... e por pouco de novo...

anda este aqui mais perto a norte lá para o lado da Glória do Ribatejo, mas também mais fraco:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2021 às 16:46)

Esse aguaceiro já chegou em Carnaxide. Chove moderado.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Abr 2021 às 16:49)

Muito escuro e aguaceiro moderado por aqui há algum tempo vindo de N/NE! 

Bastante conveção a rondar, mas parece estar mais intenso a norte e nordeste da minha localização...


----------



## Serrano (15 Abr 2021 às 17:40)

20°C no Barreiro, com esta vista para o estuário do Tejo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2021 às 18:49)

aguaceiro surgiu em Coruche


----------



## windchill (15 Abr 2021 às 18:58)

Aqui na Amora, a vista para E/SE é esta....


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2021 às 19:55)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia foi de céu nublado durante a manhã e pouco nublado durante a tarde, mas com muita nebulosidade para o Interior. Durante a madrugada caiu muito pouca chuva - somente 0,3 mm - contudo, depois de muitas horas sem chover, eis que aparece um aguaceiro moderado a forte há pouco (e brilha o sol nas árvores).   

De facto, durante a tarde esteve um tempo bastante ameno e primaveril, embora com nebulosidade muito escura para sudeste e leste.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2021 às 20:04)

3.6mm


----------



## windchill (15 Abr 2021 às 21:40)

Aqui pela margem sul ainda tivemos direito a um bonito fim de tarde


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2021 às 22:35)

*Ontem* na Ponte Vasco da Gama cerca das *17h40* (16:40utc), a 110 Km/h, olhando na direcção *Sudoeste* para a célula sobre *Almada*:


























E para ESE, chuva à frente:


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Abr 2021 às 23:03)

E do dia de hoje, mais por curiosidade, ainda choveu qualquer coisita, 
as duas primeiras tiradas em casa, as duas seguintes tiradas do alto de Montemor.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2021 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

Dia sem muita história. 
Manhã de céu nublado a que se seguiu uma tarde amena/abafada com algumas abertas, ou seja, a condizer com a estação. 

Acumulado de *0.51 mm* fruto de dois aguaceiros, um de madrugada e outro após as 08h. No resto do dia esta zona ficou fora do radar da precipitação.

*22.4ºC* / *14.7ºC*

Sigo com 16.9ºC, vento fraco de N/NE.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2021 às 14:39)

Boa Tarde

O evento acabou por não ser nada de especial por aqui, mas também não me posso queixar muito por se tratar de um evento convectivo 
Na quarta-feira o acumulado ainda subiu até aos *5,4 mm *e ontem apenas alguns chuviscos, que renderam *0,6 mm*. Valeu mais pelos céus fotogénicos  

Quarta: *14,2ºC* */ 20,0ºC / 5,4 mm *
Ontem: *14,6ºC / 21,0ºC / 0,6 mm 
*
Hoje o dia segue soalheiro, agradável e bem mais límpido, embora com alguma nebulosidade de evolução no quadrante norte e leste. Veremos como correm as próximas horas, apesar da probabilidade de aguaceiros nesta zona já ser baixa.  
Feitas as contas, o mês segue com *24 mm*, ou seja, cerca de 47% do valor normal mensal, o que não é mau de todo  

Mínima de hoje: *12,8ºC *
T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2021 às 15:13)

windchill disse:


> Aqui pela margem sul ainda tivemos direito a um bonito fim de tarde



Esteve lindo mesmo, aí até com o sol a ver-se. As cores quentes indicam ainda bastante humidade. A esta hora por aqui rondava já os 80%, em subida.



Vitor TT disse:


> as duas primeiras tiradas em casa, as duas seguintes tiradas do alto de Montemor.



 Montemor é um mirante espectacular para todos os quadrantes. A Amoreira mais abaixo já teve vistas mais abertas.

Esta era a vista desde o Casal da Serra na Póvoa de Santa Iria, sobre o vale de Loures ao longe e, claro, esses dois montes, com muita neblina, cerca de 40 minutos antes dessa foto:

17:09:07 utc, WSW








RStorm disse:


> Valeu mais pelos céus fotogénicos



Precisamente, muitas das nuvens enganavam bem, evoluíam nos topos mas faltavam-lhes as bases e pouco precipitavam.
Mas fotogénicas, sem dúvida:

18:36:49 utc, WSW





18:42:53 utc, WNW





19:04:03 utc, WNW





19:04:46 utc, W





19:15:30 utc, WSW





19:28:04 utc, WNW





19:08:55 utc, WNW


----------



## N_Fig (16 Abr 2021 às 15:39)

Pela Figueira está um belo dia de sol, até tive um amigo a tentar convencer-me a ir para a praia


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2021 às 15:55)

Em Santarém uma célula isolada (a única com eco significativo em toda a RLC), chegou ao laranja:






Aqui pela Póvoa estamos com *21,8ºC* , *66%* e Cumulus congestus mas com fraca base, para o lado da lezíria:











Nenhuma destas nuvens tem eco no radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2021 às 16:52)

Esta tarde, segue com sol, e céu parcialmente nublado.
A chuva dos últimos 2 dias, foi muito boa, para a manuetenção das pastagens, e para as árvores.

Edit:17:44
É bem visível, as células neste momento, que estão sobre a zona do Alentejo


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2021 às 18:29)

para o interior


----------



## david 6 (16 Abr 2021 às 19:06)

apareceu mais perto, a sul de Coruche


----------



## windchill (16 Abr 2021 às 19:21)

Convecção na zona de Vendas Novas visível a partir da Amora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2021 às 20:30)

Bom lusco-fusco, 

Por aqui, após aquele aguaceiro ensolarado ontem à tarde, não choveu mais nada. Por alguma razão, os 0,2 mm daquele aguaceiro só foram incluídos nos dados diários hoje, e digo isto porque hoje nada choveu, vendo inclusive pelas estações em redor, e ainda assim tive 0,2 mm acumulados.  
De facto, não só não caiu uma pinga como foi um dia bastante ameno e primaveril. Esteve céu limpo e viu-se a nebulosidade convectiva lá para o Interior, bem ao longe. Ainda assim, este evento de instabilidade da semana que acabará amanhã rendeu 23,6 mm por aqui - nada mau! Abril segue com 50,3 mm - ainda longe da média de 82,2 mm e muito menos dos 111,1 mm que tinha em abril do ano passado no final do dia 16. Ainda assim, estes 50 mm foram bastante inesperados e ainda penso que conseguirei ultrapassar a média mensal - se assim for, será por pouco!  

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Terça-feira, dia 13 
Máx: 18,8ºC
Mín: 13,5ºC
Prec: 8,4 mm

Anteontem, dia 14
Máx: 18,8ºC
Mín: 14,9ºC
Prec: 14,7 mm

Ontem, dia 15
Máx: 20,3ºC
Mín: 14,4ºC
Prec: 0,5 mm

Hoje, dia 16
Máx: 21,0ºC
Mín: 12,5ºC

Agora estão 15,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2021 às 20:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Abril segue com 50,3 mm - ainda longe da média de 82,2 mm



Aqui nesta área de Santa Iria/Póvoa só a estação Meteo Santa iria tem um registo completo de Abril até à data: acumulou *38,3 mm* com *5 dias* de precipitação superior a 0,1 mm e 7 dias >= 0,1 mm.
Consultando a Ficha Climatológica 1971-2000 de Lisboa Gago Coutinho (a estação IPMA mais próxima daqui), posso concluir que está muito próxima da média, quer no acumulado total quer no número de dias com precipitação.

Acumulado médio mensal da Gago Coutinho:* 68,7 mm* (interpolando para o dia 16, a média seria *36,6* mm).
Número de dias com precipitação >= 0,1 mm: *14,3 dias* (interpolando até ao dia 16, o número seria *7,6 dias*)

Abril está a ser um mês *normal*. Claro que, com o Março que tivemos, para o bimestre Março-Abril se considerar normal Abril teria de ser chuvoso.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2021 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde,
Hoje pela capital um dia de céu praticamente limpo e com temperatura bastante agradável, a rondar os 23ºC. O sol já queima bem. 
Da parte da manhã, apenas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte. 








Alguma bruma presente.




Durante a tarde, ainda começaram a surgir uns cumulus, mas rapidamente se desfaziam.




Rio Tejo com a calmaria total.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2021 às 20:40)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui nesta área de Santa Iria/Póvoa só a estação Meteo Santa iria tem um registo completo de Abril até à data: acumulou *38,3 mm* com *5 dias* de precipitação superior a 0,1 mm e 7 dias >= 0,1 mm.
> Consultando a Ficha Climatológica 1971-2000 de Lisboa Gago Coutinho (a estação IPMA mais próxima daqui), posso concluir que está muito próxima da média, quer no acumulado total quer no número de dias com precipitação.
> 
> Acumulado médio mensal da Gago Coutinho:* 68,7 mm* (interpolando para o dia 16, a média seria *36,6* mm).
> ...


Certo, mas isto não é Lisboa: isto é a Charneca de Caparica, e eu próprio já estimei as médias climatológicas da zona, as quais irei deixar em anexo para quem as quiser consultar. 
___________________________________
Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e algum vento fraco ao longo do dia. Esteve um tempo primaveril e o sol até queimava (apesar de não parecer, a radiação solar nesta altura do ano é já semelhante à de agosto). É, literalmente, a bonança depois da "tempestade".  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 23,2ºC
Mín: 10,1ºC

Agora estão 17,1ºC e céu limpo. Veremos como evoluem as previsões para o final da semana que vem - estão interessantes!


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2021 às 12:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Hoje pela capital um dia de céu praticamente limpo e com temperatura bastante agradável, a rondar os 23ºC. O sol já queima bem.
> Da parte da manhã, apenas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte.



 Belas fotos, realmente ontem esteve um dia primaveril em pleno com aquela especial luminosidade de Abril!

A máxima chegou aos* 25,2ºC*, pelas 16h30, e até houve uma amostra de nortada (de WNW...) fraca que só nas rajadas chegou aos 25 Km/h, algo idêntica à registada no dia anterior.
Mínima ontem nos *11,5ºC* e hoje quase o mesmo, *11,1ºC*.

A HR desceu aos* 29%* pouco depois das 15h de ontem.

Uma vista de ontem às 17h26. Não é de avião mas é quase, para adivinharem de onde foi tirada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2021 às 12:48)

StormRic disse:


> Uma vista de ontem às 17h26. Não é de avião mas é quase, para adivinharem de onde foi tirada.



Fácil, fácil  Um local onde até ia com alguma regularidade, mas já não meto lá os pés desde a grande tempestade da noite de dia 21 de julho 2020.

--

Um belíssimo sábado, ontem. Passei a tarde quase toda ao Sol e já tenho um leve escaldão  Aproveitar este Sol, pois parece que o panorama irá mudar nos próximos dias.


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Abr 2021 às 16:29)

Isto hoje _no pasa nada_, só cirrus, esperemos que seja o prelúdio para mais uns dias animados até ao fim do mês...

Entretanto, por falta de dinâmica nebulosa a baixa altitude, deixo aqui curto time-lapse de há precisamente uma semana atrás, obtido no Forte de Monsanto, com vista para leste.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Abr 2021 às 16:31)

StormRic disse:


> Belas fotos, realmente ontem esteve um dia primaveril em pleno com aquela especial luminosidade de Abril!
> 
> A máxima chegou aos* 25,2ºC*, pelas 16h30, e até houve uma amostra de nortada (de WNW...) fraca que só nas rajadas chegou aos 25 Km/h, algo idêntica à registada no dia anterior.
> Mínima ontem nos *11,5ºC* e hoje quase o mesmo, *11,1ºC*.
> ...



Alto de Montemor ?

Ainda hoje de manhã passei por lá numa caminhada que agora por aqui faço, 
onde o céu estava com um ar de querer ficar interessante


----------



## RStorm (18 Abr 2021 às 20:10)

Boa Tarde

Fim de semana bastante agradável e soalheiro, com alguma (pouca) nebulosidade a acompanhar. Na sexta-feira, o céu estava espetacular devido às células que se formaram no Alentejo 
O vento soprou em geral fraco do quadrante N/NW.

Este tempo soalheiro tem os dias contados, pois a partir do meio da semana parece vamos ter mais uma boa dose de chuva 

Sexta: *12,8ºC **/ 22,5ºC *
Sábado: *11,5ºC / 22,7ºC *
Domingo: *11,6ºC / 22,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2021 às 22:20)

Boa noite, 
Tirando o tempo soalheiro ao longo do dia e uma ou outra nebulosidade alta à tarde, pouca coisa há para dizer, sinceramente... Foi mais um dia de primavera, com o sol a brilhar e as aves canoras a cantar (e as outras a bicar no grão)...  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 22,5ºC
Mín: 10,7ºC

Agora estão 14,5ºC e céu pouco nublado. Veremos como corre esta semana ao nível de precipitação!


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2021 às 23:24)

Vitor TT disse:


> Alto de Montemor ?
> 
> Ainda hoje de manhã passei por lá numa caminhada que agora por aqui faço,
> onde o céu estava com um ar de querer ficar interessante



Exacto, para mim é dos mais panorâmicos miradouros de Sudoeste a Noroeste, especialmente para os quadrantes NE e SE.
E ainda conserva um ambiente silvestre e litológico que nos faz sentir fora do ambiente urbano. Muitas borboletas andavam por lá ontem, desde Caudas-de-andorinha a Almirantes-vermelhos, pelo menos 5 espécies pude observar. Algures à direita de Montachique vê-se os montes de Alqueidão e muito esbatido na bruma, Montejunto.

Exemplo do panorama nordeste com "ambiente silvestre" de primeiro plano, de Cabeço de Montachique à esquerda aos montes de Vialonga (Cabeço de Serves) à direita:
17 Abril 2021, NE, 16:58:21 utc


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2021 às 03:28)

À 1h50 caíram pingos grossos isolados em Póvoa de Santa iria.

Pelas 1h estava assinalada uma linha de instabilidade:





Pelas 3h o radar mostrava isto, mas nenhuma estação registou qualquer acumulado:





10 minutos antes das 3h a linha a norte de Leiria chegou a ter ecos laranja:





*12,8ºC* neste momento (14:30 utc).
A máxima de ontem foi *24,1ºC* das* 14h30 às 14h40*.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2021 às 14:36)

Boa tarde

Os acumulados desta madrugada, de Leiria para norte, foram bastante escassos, no máximo à volta de *1 mm*.
Ou os ecos laranja não passaram sobre estação alguma, quer IPMA quer WU por exemplo, ou correspondem em grande parte a precipitação em altitude que não chega ao solo (virga). Mesmo assim, ecos laranja é estranho...











Nas estações WU também foram registados pequenos acumulados de algumas décimas em estações das zonas de Santarém, Tomar e Ferreira do Zêzere.
No geral do continente, o maior acumulado encontrado entre todas as estações foram os* 2,3 mm* da EMA da Covilhã (aeródromo).

A máxima ontem aqui na Escola da Póvoa foi *23,7ºC*, neste momento estão *21,5ºC* com vento fraco mas um pouco mais intenso do que ontem, máximo de 21 Km/h. A mínima foi *12,7ºC* pelas* 7h00*.
Em Meteo Santa Iria, *21,7ºC*; a mínima foi *11,8ºC* pela *7h30*.

Céu com Cirrus e a oeste uma camada baixa de Estratocumulus.


----------



## RStorm (19 Abr 2021 às 18:02)

Boa Tarde

Choveu durante a madrugada, pois os carros estavam molhados quando saí para o trabalho. Foi um aguaceiro disperso e curto.
De resto, foi mais um dia agradável e com céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado agora a partir do final da tarde. Vento em geral fraco de NW.

Mínima: *12,2ºC *
Máxima: *21,7ºC *

T. Atual: *19,6ºC *
HR: 57%
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## bandevelugo (19 Abr 2021 às 21:24)

Fim de tarde em Lisboa com tons algo dramáticos, belíssimas nuvens nos vários quadrantes


----------



## windchill (19 Abr 2021 às 21:47)

Bons tons de céu neste fim de tarde


----------



## srr (20 Abr 2021 às 09:41)

Boas,

Inesperadamente, caiu aqui um aguaceiro, curto, mas o suficiente,
para apanhar uma molha.


----------



## david 6 (20 Abr 2021 às 17:27)

0.4mm hoje


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2021 às 17:47)

Boa Tarde 

O dia apresentou-se soalheiro e com alguma nebulosidade, após uma manhã de céu nublado. 
Aguaceiros fracos no inicio da manhã, que apenas molharam o chão. 
O vento tem soprado em geral moderado de W, temporariamente com rajadas agora durante a tarde. 

Amanhã já deveremos ter chuvinha como deve ser  

Mínima: *12,8ºC *
Máxima: *19,7ºC *

T. Atual: *18,6ºC*
HR: 55% 
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 06:04)

Mais umas vistas desde Montemor, desta vez na *Segunda-feira 19, cerca das 17h*:

Nordeste





Sueste





SSW





SSE, cerca das 19h30






SSW, 17h40





*21,7ºC* foi a máxima naquele primeiro dia da semana, com vento fraco de *WNW* em geral.

Ontem, *dia 20*, mais fresco, mínima de *12,5ºC* e máxima de *19,0ºC*. Houve um aguaceiro entre as *6h e as 7h* que acumulou *0,7 mm* por Santa Iria.

Aqui mesmo, na Póvoa de Santa Iria, *12,8ºC/19,8ºC *e a precipitação rendeu *1,0 mm*.

Neste momento, *13,6ºC e 72%*, vento fraco de W ou calma.
Está a chover fraco, pingos esparsos, chão húmido ainda sem acumulação.

O radar está de acordo com o observado, talvez mais generoso do que a realidade:





Animação dos últimos dois dias:


----------



## srr (21 Abr 2021 às 09:18)

Bom dia,

Já chuvisca.


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2021 às 09:36)

Inicio de manhã de céu nublado com abertas.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## jamestorm (21 Abr 2021 às 13:20)

Vai chovendo aqui pelo Litoral da Região Oeste...com ar de que que é pra continuar!


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 15:57)

Geopower disse:


> Inicio de manhã de céu nublado com abertas.
> Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:



Boa tarde, muito boa vista matinal!

A frente quente adiantou-se ligeiramente:









Ao nível da precipitação teve fraca expressão para sul do Cabo Carvoeiro, quer pelo litoral quer pelo interior da RLC.
Acumulados inferiores ou à volta de 1 mm. Para norte valores um pouco mais expressivos mas até um dígito em mm. Com a continuação pós-frontal, algumas estações da zona mais a norte da RLC, já excederam os 10 mm.






Aqui por *Santa Iria* a estação de referência acumulou* 0,4 mm* aumentando para *0,7 mm* recentemente, com uma mínima de *12,5ºC* pelas *6:00 utc* e máxima de *17,1ºC* cerca das *10:30 utc* na aberta após a passagem da primeira precipitação fraca da frente.

Nesta altura voltou a chover fraco e o tecto das nuvens baixou para os 300 m, há nevoeiro no cimo dos montes.
O vento fraco mantém-se de WNW.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Abr 2021 às 16:06)

Boa tarde 

Começa a chover, 15.3°C


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 16:13)

Na última hora, sem (primeiras duas fotos) e com precipitação:

ENE 14:11 utc





W 14:12 utc
Vento de SW no cimo dos montes.





W 15:01 utc





Nas últimas horas a precipitação tem sido muito mais significativa para norte:


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2021 às 16:49)

tarde com chuvisco/chuva fraca em Almada.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Abr 2021 às 16:55)

A chuva por aqui tardou, mas lá chegou! 

Começou por volta das 14h em forma de chuva fraca/chuvisco, no entanto tem aumentado de intensidade ao longo da tarde para fraca a moderada e mais persistente! 
Vento moderado de SW.
*15ºC* apenas!


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2021 às 16:58)

vai caindo uma chuvita


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 17:18)

david 6 disse:


> vai caindo uma chuvita


.
Aumentou e chegou a moderada aqui na Póvoa. Enquanto que em Santa Iria mostra apenas *1,0 mm*, aqui acumulou seguramente mais pelas poças de água e escorrência.

Arrisco dizer que esta precipitação já é devida à frente fria, mas o aspecto desconjuntado, quer na imagem de satélite quer no radar, deixa-me na dúvida.
Os acumulados vão subindo irregularmente distribuídos pela RLC. A zona de Sintra leva acumulados significativos nas últimas duas horas, a julgar pelas estações WU.





À latitude de Sintra/Lisboa tem passado uma maior concentração de ecos e, claro, da Figueira da Foz para norte:








Há uma clara correspondência entre o radar e a imagem de massas de ar de satélite:





Há células com topos bastante mais elevados à latitude a norte de Aveiro, associadas certamente à frente fria ou início da oclusão:





Último registo,* 2,9 mm* a subir bastante rápido e *14,2ºC* em Santa Iria.

Actualização 17h30: *4,1 mm* !


----------



## N_Fig (21 Abr 2021 às 17:32)

Chove com bastante intensidade na Figueira, já ouvi 2 trovões bem audíveis, acompanhados dos respetivos flashes


----------



## srr (21 Abr 2021 às 17:32)

Aqui,
A assinalar só a queda da temperatura, de resto 
só uns chuviscos, que dispensam chapéu de chuva


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Abr 2021 às 17:34)

Boa tarde começou por chover pelo início da tarde chuva  fraca a moderada e a partir do meio da tarde a chuva ganhou intensidade moderada a forte.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 17:39)

Já há boa rega pela zona da Serra de Sintra e outros locais da Grande Lisboa e arredores:


----------



## david 6 (21 Abr 2021 às 17:44)

chove mais agora


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 17:55)

Trovoada na Figueira da Foz


----------



## N_Fig (21 Abr 2021 às 17:56)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada na Figueira da Foz


Confirmo! Já parou, mas foi bastante intenso


----------



## Tufao André (21 Abr 2021 às 17:57)

Chuva mais forte na ultima hora a fazer disparar o acumulado para *7 mm *na estação mais próxima, mas aqui parece ser mais devido à enorme escorrencia de água pelas ruas...

Regressa o regime de chuva fraca/chuviscos


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2021 às 18:18)

Boas!

Céu muito nublado aqui por Azambuja e ^têm passando por aqui ao longo da tarde uns aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Abr 2021 às 18:34)

*4.22 mm *aqui em Alenquer, bastante escuro.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2021 às 18:35)

Tufao André disse:


> Chuva mais forte na ultima hora a fazer disparar o acumulado para *7 mm *na estação mais próxima, mas aqui parece ser mais devido à enorme escorrencia de água pelas ruas...
> 
> Regressa o regime de chuva fraca/chuviscos



*6,1 mm *em Santa Iria.

Tecto das nuvens subiu para os 350 m, vento rodou para W/WSW.
Acho que a frente fria passou, sem grande definição no entanto:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2021 às 19:23)

Boas,

Muita chuva por cá,  foi valente.
13 mm


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2021 às 19:41)

Final de tarde com céu encoberto. Sem chuva neste momento.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2021 às 20:24)

Boa noite

Dia geralmente nublado, apresentando-se encoberto durante a tarde.
Aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e períodos de chuva em geral fraca entre o meio da tarde e o final do dia, rendendo um total de *1,2 mm*, esperava mais... 
O vento soprou fraco a moderado de W, rondando temporariamente para SW durante a tarde, altura em que houve algumas rajadas. 

Passei a tarde toda no Samouco (5 Km de casa) e reparei que por lá a chuva foi quase sempre moderada, por vezes até algo intensa. No entanto e apesar da chuva ter caído por vezes na horizontal, estranhei o valor do acumulado quando cheguei a casa, mas depois verifiquei no radar e reparei que o Montijo praticamente passou pelos intervalos das células. 
Amanhã deveremos ter uma breve pausa  

Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *19,6ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *1,2 mm *

T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 92% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Candy (21 Abr 2021 às 21:42)

Chuva fortíssima esta tarde entre as 16h00 e as 17h00 em Porto de Lobos, zona de Atouguia da Baleia - Peniche.

Não dava sequer para sair da porta de uma loja até ao carro a 20 metros. Quero dizer,  dar deu mas foi até ao osso!
Uma força de água monumental! 
Mal arranquei com o carro, em Porto de Lobos, e entrei no ip6 direcção a Peniche, parecia entrar noutro país.  Em Peniche choveu bem mas dizem não ter sido um peso de água assim tão grande.

Claro que os radares não mostraram...

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2021 às 22:05)

Boa noite,
Nos últimos dias, por razões de trabalho, tive que suspender a minha atividade nas redes sociais e fóruns quase na totalidade. Há mais de cinco meses que trabalhava desde a minha casa mas esta semana voltei ao trabalho. Há muitíssimo tempo que não tinha esta carga toda e estou estafado até aos miolos (nem consigo pensar muito bem)...  

Ainda assim, e com novidades ao nível da precipitação, tive que vir aqui fazer um resumo porque estava a dar sopa... Se na segunda o tempo esteve bastante primaveril e na terça o máximo que caiu foi uns aguaceiros fracos, hoje tivemos chuva a sério. Ainda assim, não foi tanto como na Margem Norte, tendo tido apenas um acumulado de 2,6 mm por aqui. Sigo com 15,4°C e céu nublado, com abertas. A coisa promete a partir de sexta - veremos!


----------



## almeida96 (21 Abr 2021 às 22:54)

Foi uma tarde animada! 

A estação mais próxima indica *7,8 mm *acumulados. O mês leva *40,6 mm.*


----------



## Mammatus (21 Abr 2021 às 23:57)

Boas,

Acumulado modesto de *2.79 mm*.

Ao final da tarde o sol ainda espreitou durante um breve período.
Extremos: *18.6ºC* / *14.7ºC*

Sigo com 15.7ºC, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2021 às 01:20)

*6.8mm ontem*


----------



## Tufao André (22 Abr 2021 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

Ontem até por olta das 19h, os aguaceiros por vezes fortes fizeram o acumulado total do dia subir aos *10,6 mm* 
O sol ainda espreitou numas abertas quando a frente passou.

Já a contar para o dia de hoje, um aguaceiro mais intenso durante a madrugada deu até ao momento *1,8 mm*! Durante o resto do dia não espero mais chuva, apenas sol e núvens, mas a partir de amanhã deverá animar novamente com o aumento da instabilidade 

O mês de Abril segue com uns simpáticos *50,8 mm* de acumulado total e até ao final do mês espera-se que fique ainda mais composto!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2021 às 11:32)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ontem a frente rendeu 2.1mm , hoje durante a noite voltou a chover e acumulou 0,6mm , Abril segue com 27.9mm! Vamos ver o que a "lotaria" nos reserva para os próximos dias 

Neste momento uns agradáveis 18.9ºc , vento fraco predominante de Oeste , e 52% de HR


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2021 às 18:49)

Boa Tarde 

Dia soalheiro e agradável, com alguma nebulosidade a acompanhar. 
O vento soprou fraco de W, rodando para SW agora no final da tarde.  

Vamos ver a quem vai sair a lotaria nos próximos dias  Venha a Lola  

Mínima: *15,5ºC *
Máxima: *21,8ºC *

T. Atual: *18,6ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2021 às 21:18)

RStorm disse:


> Vamos ver a quem vai sair a lotaria nos próximos dias  Venha a Lola



Lá vem ela, primeira virga da extensa manta de nuvens altas já é visível no radar de Arouca (o radar de Coruche mais uma vez está "indisposto", e por algum tempo receei que também se perdesse o de Loulé, só voltou hoje às 14h50)


Imagem do satélite Aqua hoje às 13:18 utc (passagem sobre o Continente) e 14:56 utc (passagem sobre os Açores). Resolução 1 Km.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2021 às 22:53)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ainda choveu hoje de madrugada, mas o resto do dia foi de céu pouco nublado. Ao final do dia já era visível alguma nebulosidade mais intensa a oeste, sendo que agora o céu já se encontra totalmente nublado. A chuva de madrugada rendeu somente 0,3 mm (não estava à espera de mais nada) e agora estão 15,4°C e vento fraco. 

Venha lá a chuvinha da boa, que é o que queremos...


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2021 às 00:57)

A frente já se aproxima da costa ocidental, mas vai demorar a chegar mesmo a terra, o movimento tem uma grande componente de sul, em torno do centro da LOLA.





Entretanto, ilustrando o dia de ontem (22), em que apenas caíu um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria cerca de *0,3 mm*, às *5h30*.
*12,9ºC/20,7ºC*, extremos de hoje pelas *7H15/17h15*.

(fotos de telemóvel)
15h46 WNW





15h58 N





16h38 SW





16h55 NW





18h50 NNE





18h53 W


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2021 às 04:42)

Deve estar quase a chover em Peniche:


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2021 às 07:13)

Bom dia!
Já choveu moderado. Céus fotogénicos.


----------



## srr (23 Abr 2021 às 10:51)

Abrantes - Inicio do Evento

Para já apenas vento, e uns aguaceiros momentâneos.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Abr 2021 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Para já destacar apenas o aumento da intensidade do vento de SE, com rajadas algo fortes, e céu a encobrir. Ainda não chove, mas durante a madrugada já caiu uma chuvinha moderada!
A ver o que reserva a tarde em termos de instabilidade...

*17,1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2021 às 12:04)

Algumas nuvens asperatus visíveis no quadrante sul (não tão perceptíveis nas fotos como a olho nu).




IMG_20210423_115844_1 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210423_115847_1 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




PANO_20210423_115808 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## srr (23 Abr 2021 às 12:29)

Raio atinge casa em Tomar;

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-raio-ca...liCOXxqbbzXchn7qf-RxvrYNrIIQanyREXKtltImzjUs0


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Abr 2021 às 12:31)

Mais umas fotos de _asperatus_, desta vez em todo o quadrante leste.




IMG_20210423_121330_1 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210423_121331_2 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210423_121334_1 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2021 às 13:06)

srr disse:


> Raio atinge casa em Tomar;
> 
> https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-raio-ca...liCOXxqbbzXchn7qf-RxvrYNrIIQanyREXKtltImzjUs0


Confirma-se:




Muitas descargas a essa hora no local.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Abr 2021 às 13:44)

está a chuviscar por aqui, ainda nao ha grandes acumulados! Bastante escuro.


----------



## fhff (23 Abr 2021 às 13:54)

7 mm acumulados por Sintra. tem estado praticamente sempre a chover desde as 10-10H30


----------



## Tyna (23 Abr 2021 às 14:37)

Boas tarde, aqui pelo Livramento*Mafra, está a começar a ficar mais escuro,já vai chovendo, mas nada de forte, e também já temos algum vento


----------



## raposo_744 (23 Abr 2021 às 15:12)

por aqui algum vento ,nada mais que isso.fui passear os dogues , uns mini pingos caíram.pelo radar a coisa está calma para estas bandas....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Abr 2021 às 15:22)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Tal como já referido por aqui , bonitos céus que estamos a ser presenteados hoje  No entanto falta o que mais queremos, e desejamos,  mas vamos ver como correm as próximas horas (dias ) .




Storm clouds by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Storm clouds by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Abr 2021 às 15:32)

E mais uns registos


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2021 às 16:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já choveu moderado. Céus fotogénicos.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas nuvens asperatus visíveis no quadrante sul (não tão perceptíveis nas fotos como a olho nu).





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais umas fotos de _asperatus_, desta vez em todo o quadrante leste.





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tal como já referido por aqui , bonitos céus que estamos a ser presenteados hoje





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E mais uns registos



 boas fotos! Não é muito frequente vermos céus de _asperatus_ aqui pela zona.

Por aqui houve pouca oportunidade e visibilidade para captar algo, fica só isto:

ENE 12:32:12 utc





NNW 12:53:55 utc





SE 13:59:45 utc





Apenas pingos ou um aguaceiro fraco pelas *6:30 utc*, *0,1 mm* de acumulado, aqui pela zona de *Santa Iria/Póvoa*.

As células que deram as poucas trovoadas registadas até agora.
Em movimento para NNE desde a zona do Entroncamento e passando por Tomar, a partir das 9:15 utc.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2021 às 16:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E mais uns registos


Belíssimas! 
A última dá um bocado um nó no cérebro porque as ondulações das nuvens parecem acompanhar a ondulação das cumeadas da serra; parece que está ali um buraco


----------



## Tufao André (23 Abr 2021 às 16:41)

Vai chovendo há algum tempo, sempre forma fraca em geral, pontualmente um pouco mais moderado mas nada de especial!
Vento moderado de S, com rajadas.


----------



## RStorm (23 Abr 2021 às 16:54)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue muito nublado e ventoso. Até agora, apenas contabilizo um aguaceiro muito curto e disperso no inicio da manhã 
O vento tem soprado em geral moderado de SW, por vezes com rajadas.
Destaque para as nuvens asperatus, que têm marcado presença ao longo da tarde 

Vamos ver como correm as próximas horas. Esta linha de instabilidade que está sob a margem norte, tem sido fraquinha e está a movimentar-se de forma muito lenta, mas veremos se ainda renderá alguma coisa aqui mais para sul 

Mínima: *14,4ºC *
Máxima: *20,9ºC *

T. Atual: *17,8ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: SW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (23 Abr 2021 às 17:16)

Forte chuvada neste momento!!!


----------



## jamestorm (23 Abr 2021 às 17:17)

*1.41 mm *


----------



## Geopower (23 Abr 2021 às 17:24)

Em Almada (centro) chuva fraca a moderada. Céu encoberto


----------



## fhff (23 Abr 2021 às 17:28)

Por Sintra o dia tem sido bem chuvoso, muito acima das expectativas. Já levo 16 mm.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2021 às 17:31)

Sempre a chover na última meia hora desde a A1 Sacavém, fraca a moderada até ao eixo N-S. Depois teve momentos fortes na 25 de Abril e a chegar à margem Sul.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (23 Abr 2021 às 19:44)

Fim de tarde simpático aqui pela margem sul do Tejo


----------



## Geopower (23 Abr 2021 às 19:52)

Final de dia com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de sul. 
Panorâmica a NE a partir do Campo Grande:


----------



## Gato Preto (23 Abr 2021 às 19:57)

Olá Lola!




17ºC - 74% HR


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2021 às 20:13)

Em Lisboa na Alameda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2021 às 20:52)

Os despojos do dia...

Pouco ou nada para a Região Sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2021 às 21:59)

Boa noite, 
Neste primeiro dia do evento não caiu lá grande coisa, mas também não estava à espera de muita coisa no primeiro dia (no máximo uma chuvinha fruto da frente oclusa associada à depressão Lola). Os próximos dias é que poderão ser interessantes - é de esperar para ver! A Lola andará perto de Portugal durante vários dias e, por isso, o evento ainda mal começou. As previsões estão interessantes... a ver se consigo acumular mais 26,3 mm nos próximos 7 dias para chegar à média de abril! Hoje já caíram 2,8 mm.  

Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado e 15,8ºC. A sensação é de tempo fresco, devido ao vento.


----------



## almeida96 (23 Abr 2021 às 23:09)

Uns belíssimos *22,1 mm* em Albarraque.  Muita chuva entre as 13 e as 17h.

Algueirão com *18 mm. *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Abr 2021 às 03:33)

Acordei agora com chuva torrencial a bater no telhado. Fui ver o radar e pelos vistos Loulé também está off...


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 03:56)

*4,4 mm* em Santa Iria, entre as *16:35 e as 17:10 utc*, com *14,1ºC*/*18,0ºC*, cerca das *4:50 utc/10:30 utc* respectivamente.

*5,1 mm* na Póvoa de S.Iria.

A frente oclusa permanece quase imóvel no sentido W-E, ou com ondulações. No entanto para sul de Setúbal a actividade é reduzida.




















Mais umas vistas de ontem, registando a passagem da frente em oclusão:

16:25 utc, sentido N-S, chuva moderada a forte





17:25 utc, sentido S-N, sem chuva





17:26 utc, olhando para Sul





18:48 utc, Arco-íris sobre os últimos pingos da frente que se afastava lentamente para Leste:





19:02 utc, o espectáculo visual ao pôr-do-sol não correspondia a actividade significativa da frente neste segmento, apenas ao desmantelamento e dissipação:





19:07 utc


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2021 às 04:21)

Que carga!!! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 04:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acordei agora com chuva torrencial a bater no telhado. Fui ver o radar e pelos vistos Loulé também está off...



Vamos fazer figas para que Arouca se mantenha...
Aí estás quase no limite, o radar tem de se pôr em bicos de pés para conseguir ver a chuva que cai na península de Setúbal.




remember disse:


> Que carga!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Entretanto... chuva forte aqui na Póvoa, finalmente! A frente reactiva-se.

*9,8 mm* em Santa Iria!
*9,4 mm* aqui na Póvoa!






E continua a chover!


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 04:54)

Continua a chover, agora moderado depois de ter estado forte novamente.
Movimento das nuvens baixas de SSE (células a sul).

*14,9 mm*

*Actualização* (5:16): *18,5 mm* em Santa Iria e *17,0 mm* aqui na Escola.

O pluviómetro da Gago Coutinho também já regista valores interessantes:


----------



## Toby (24 Abr 2021 às 05:46)

O relógio despertador acabou de subir o degrau
Bem, eu quero o meu café


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Abr 2021 às 10:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!
> A última dá um bocado um nó no cérebro porque as ondulações das nuvens parecem acompanhar a ondulação das cumeadas da serra; parece que está ali um buraco



Obrigado João  Esteve sem dúvida um céu muito fotogénico  Quando o estava a fotografar tinha momentos que me sentia quase a flutuar tal a densidade da ondulação e flutuação do mesmo ao sabor do vento , muito bom mesmo! Infelizmente a chuva é que foi pouca! 2.7mm, e hoje apenas 0.6mm até ao momento! Por cá também apareceu o belíssimo arco-íris que outros membros já mostraram , fica o registo 




Rainbow by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (24 Abr 2021 às 12:38)

Até ao final da tarde de ontem, quando parou a chuva, o acumulado por aqui foi até aos *9,7 mm*! Não foi mau para 1° dia do evento...  

Durante a madrugada, um aguaceiro acumulou apenas *0,2 mm*. Ainda não vi chover esta manhã, vamos ver o que reserva a tarde!
Vento moderado de SSE e muita nebulosidade cumuliforme com abertas.

*19°C*


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2021 às 13:15)

aguaceiro aqui  já apanhei molha porque quando vi que estava a chegar um aguaceiro já foi meio tarde e apanhei a chuva a meio da apanha da roupa


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2021 às 13:39)

ainda está


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Abr 2021 às 14:25)

Umas imagens de "Lola",

as duas primeiras vistas pela marginal, e as seguintes, da caminhada pelo fim de tarde após ter terminado a chuva , um dos locais, o conhecido, alto de Montemor


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2021 às 14:52)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Inicio de tarde com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Vento fraco de SE. Céu encoberto.
Panorâmica a Sul:


----------



## Marco pires (24 Abr 2021 às 14:53)

Francamente aqui pelo pinhal novo tudo normal.
Algum vento mas nada de chuva, nem tampouco tem aspecto que vá ocorrer algo de relevante.
Pelas imagens de satélite também nada de especial.
Até agora fiasco


----------



## dvieira (24 Abr 2021 às 15:08)

Por aqui da parte da tarde aguaceiros bem fortes com eco amarelo/laranja. Vamos ver se é para continuar...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (24 Abr 2021 às 16:28)

Começa a chover por aqui com algum vento, muito escuro a sul e já ouvi trovoada.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (24 Abr 2021 às 16:41)

Chove de uma maneira à já 10 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 16:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por cá também apareceu o belíssimo arco-íris que outros membros já mostraram , fica o registo



 espectacular!



Vitor TT disse:


> Umas imagens de "Lola",
> 
> as duas primeiras vistas pela marginal, e as seguintes, da caminhada pelo fim de tarde após ter terminado a chuva , um dos locais, o conhecido, alto de Montemor



 céus impressionantes os da LOLA, mas nem sempre produzindo aquela precipitação tão esperada. Caprichosa depressão.

Mas aqui pela zona da Póvoa e Santa iria já há acumulados muito satisfatórios:

Meteo Santa Iria teve um invulgar acumulado (para a zona) de *18,3 mm* em* 50 minutos*, das *3:00 *(ou pouco depois) *às 3:50 utc*. E entre as 8:25 e as 9:50 compôs o acumulado com mais uns aguaceiros rápidos, neste momento o valor do dia está em *20,4 mm*.
Este valor foi confirmado pela estação da Escola D.Martinho, aqui mesmo perto do bairro, e especialmente pela observação directa (do tipo, "se não visse não acreditava" ). Foram *17,0 mm* entre as *3:15 e as 4:15* aproximadamente. As ruas ficaram lavadas. Também pelas mesmas horas de Santa Iria, mais aguaceiros moderados compuseram um acumulado que já vai em *21,8 mm*.
O acumulado mensal atinge assim até à data *64,3 mm*, praticamente a média normal deste mês. Tudo o que vier a mais é para tapar o "buraco" do Março.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (24 Abr 2021 às 16:53)

Já passou este à espera do próximo


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 17:04)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Chove de uma maneira à já 10 minutos.



Célula que atingiu eco roxo, em movimento para N/NNE:


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2021 às 17:32)

Aspectos do céu pouco antes das 15h de hoje. Está a ficar agora mais encoberto, especialmente com nuvens médias e altas.

NNE 13:42 utc






E 13:39 utc





Sul 13:47 utc. Um dos resultados da chuvada desta madrugada, terraços inundados devido a falta de limpeza dos escoadores.





Um minuto de vídeo da chuvada entre as 3:15 e as 4:15 utc


----------



## RStorm (24 Abr 2021 às 18:16)

Boa Tarde

Tirando um aguaceiro curto e disperso a meio da manhã, o dia tem se apresentado parcialmente nublado e bastante agradável, com a temperatura máxima a ser bem mais alta que o esperado 
Ontem ao final do dia ainda chegou a chover um bom bocado, sempre em geral fraco e rendendo *0,9 mm*. Hoje, zero... 
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco do quadrante S/SE. 

Vamos lá ver como correm as próximas horas, se ainda poderemos ter alguma surpresa. Estou a começar a ficar um pouco desiludido, mas vou aguardar pois ainda é cedo para prognósticos  

Mínima: *15,2ºC *
Máxima: *23,6ºC *

T. Atual: *23,1ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: S/SE - 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Abr 2021 às 19:04)

Boa tarde,
Aquelas chuvas de madrugada ainda renderam 7,6 mm. Nada mau! O evento segue nos 10,4 mm, elevando o acumulado mensal para os 63,5 mm.  O dia de hoje tem sido bastante abafado e com aquele ar de tempo de trovoada - céu nublado, 21ºC, humidade superior a 80% e vento muito fraco ou quase nulo.


----------



## tomalino (24 Abr 2021 às 19:46)

Célula de Vendas Novas a chegar perto de Canha, já sem trovoada. Vai chovendo forte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2021 às 19:53)

o aspecto dessa célula vista daqui, quase a chegar a Coruche


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2021 às 19:57)

agora mais perto


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2021 às 20:10)




----------



## remember (24 Abr 2021 às 20:56)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi uma carga de água minha nossa... Grande Lola nem conseguia adormecer com o barulho, parecia que acelerava ainda mais...

Agora de tarde melhorou com algumas abertas e voltou a fechar mais para o fim do dia, tenho ido correr para o parque das nações, estava um bafo... Um print de hoje durante a madrugada, belo video @StormRic





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2021 às 21:11)

Boa noite, por aqui os aguaceiros começaram a cair por volta das 13:30, e ainda caiu mais alguns ao meio da tarde, foi uma boa rega para o solo.


----------



## Luis Martins (24 Abr 2021 às 22:38)

Devem andar a regar o pluviómetro do IPMA da Pampilhosa da Serra leva uns 107 mm em 3 horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2021 às 23:03)

Boa noite!
Chove forte por Carnaxide!


----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2021 às 23:06)

já caiu mais um aguaceiro entretanto sigo com *10mm*


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2021 às 23:07)

E nós sem radar 

Por Lisboa tudo calmo com uma temperatura bem amena. 18°C ainda...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Abr 2021 às 23:30)

Olhando ao satélite e as descargas eléctricas eu diria que a zona de Lisboa e Setúbal terá festa daqui a cerca de 1 a 2 horas.
A célula que está a nascer tem muita trovoada associada!


----------



## remember (24 Abr 2021 às 23:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Olhando ao satélite e as descargas eléctricas eu diria que a zona de Lisboa e Setúbal terá festa daqui a cerca de 1 a 2 horas.
> A célula que está a nascer tem muita trovoada associada!


Tal e qual... 







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Abr 2021 às 00:10)

remember disse:


> Tal e qual...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já se ouve os roncos... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2021 às 00:13)

remember disse:


> Já se ouve os roncos...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Os roncos são do fogo de artifício dedicado ao 25 de Abril aqui no centro de Lisboa!

17°C


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Abr 2021 às 00:18)

AndréFrade disse:


> Os roncos são do fogo de artifício dedicado ao 25 de Abril aqui no centro de Lisboa!
> 
> 17°C
> 
> ...


Lol deve ser... Na zona de Torres Vedras uma jeitosa também





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2021 às 00:19)

Acabei de ver relatos de descargas na zona de Torres Vedras. 
Pensei que tivessem confundido com foguetes... fui ver... afinal é mesmo! 
Em Peniche até agora apenas os foguetes!

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2021 às 00:37)

Por aqui dia de fiasco completo, sem chuva alguma, apenas vento e nuvens!
Temperatura máxima de 20°C, bem agradável.

Há uns minutos ouvi roncos que me pareciam foguetes, mas com o surgimento da célula de Torres Vedras (a norte) até fiquei na dúvida o que terá sido realmente!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2021 às 00:45)

Estou em São Martinho do Porto e vêem-se vários relâmpagos ao longe do lado do mar. 
Trovões neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 00:48)

Aguaceiro rápido moderado a forte novamente aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, pelas *23h30*. Mais *1,8 mm* acumulados e fecha o dia com *23,6 mm*.
Em Santa Iria passou de raspão e deixou* 0,5 mm* terminando o dia com *20,9 mm*.

Sem radares a não ser Arouca a mais de 250 Km de distância, é só isto que se pode ver:


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2021 às 00:51)

trovoada mais perto, talvez em Peniche? Sucessão de trovões.


----------



## remember (25 Abr 2021 às 00:52)

jamestorm disse:


> Estou em São Martinho do Porto e vêem-se vários relâmpagos ao longe do lado do mar.
> Trovões neste momento.


Mesmo em cima de Peniche! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2021 às 00:52)

Está agreste em Peniche 


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2021 às 01:00)

Obrigado, dava pra ver que devia ser por aí Continua, mas agora menos intenso !



remember disse:


> Mesmo em cima de Peniche!
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2021 às 01:11)

Estava a filmar o terraço das traseiras para ver como se porta o escoamento pois temos andado em obras...
Nem é bom! A descarga foi tão grande que falei as línguas todas! 
Entretanto houve mais e bastante fortes mas aquela foi mesmo a rasgar. 
O vídeo não tem condições de ser publicado 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 01:15)

jamestorm disse:


> trovoada mais perto, talvez em Peniche? Sucessão de trovões.





remember disse:


> Mesmo em cima de Peniche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Candy disse:


> Está agreste em Peniche
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk





jamestorm disse:


> Obrigado, dava pra ver que devia ser por aí Continua, mas agora menos intenso !



Muita actividade eléctrica na célula que veio precisamente daqui da Póvoa de Santa iria.

Nesta altura afasta-se para o largo:







Candy disse:


> Estava a filmar o terraço das traseiras para ver como se porta o escoamento pois temos andado em obras...
> Nem é bom! A descarga foi tão grande que falei as línguas todas!
> Entretanto houve mais e bastante fortes mas aquela foi mesmo a rasgar.
> O vídeo não tem condições de ser publicado
> ...



Deve ter sido esta, mesmo em cima do Cabo, -97 kA


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Abr 2021 às 01:26)

A webcam de São Torpes ilustra bem o festival de descargas registado, ainda que com algum exagero, p'lo Lightning maps. E é assim há várias horas.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 01:28)

Litoral da Península de Setúbal e de Cascais/Sintra, talvez valha a pena irem até à costa para verem esta trovoada.
Parecia vir directa Sul-Norte mas tem-se detectado encurvamento de outras células para NNW e depois NW, à medida que sobem em latitude.
A não ser que se formem outras mais perto da costa alentejana, estas que estão a 50 Km ao largo não devem entrar em terra.
Mas pode haver surpresas...









PedroAfonso disse:


> A webcam de São Torpes ilustra bem o festival de descargas registado, ainda que com algum exagero, p'lo Lightning maps. E é assim há várias horas.



Precisamente, estas são, por exemplo, as descargas registadas em apenas 10 minutos, da 1h13 à 1h23:






Algumas são mesmo excessivas para a webcam:


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Abr 2021 às 01:39)

Exacto. Agora vêm-se mesmo os relâmpagos na webcam.


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2021 às 01:39)

Sorry mas só dá mesmo para partilhar isto. E tive de cortar pois não seria apropriado partilhar a saudação que fiz ao estalo 
Estava a filmar através do vidro para ver o escoamento... andamos em obras no terraço. 
Dá pelo menos para se ter a ideia do estalo que foi esta descarga.
Foram mais mas este foi o mais forte penso eu.


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 01:43)

Em Sines, move-se para Norte e derivando para NNW:

Beachcam de São Torpes:


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 01:49)

Candy disse:


> Sorry mas só dá mesmo para partilhar isto. E tive de cortar pois não seria apropriado partilhar a saudação que fiz ao estalo
> Estava a filmar através do vidro para ver o escoamento... andamos em obras no terraço.
> Dá pelo menos para se ter a ideia do estalo que foi esta descarga.
> Foram mais mas este foi o mais forte penso eu.
> ...




 que estouro, foi a poucas centenas de metros daí!

Na Beachcam de Melides também se vê, acho que está virada para SSW e vê-se o que parece ser o farol de Sines.
Na do Carvalhal vê-se do lado esquerdo.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 01:53)

Já há descargas em frente ao Cabo Espichel e confirma-se que as trajectórias das células encurvam para NNW/NW


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2021 às 01:55)

Os outros foram idênticos mas não pareceram tão fortes.  Ou então eu já não fui apanhada de surpresa. 

Imagino como foi na Berlenga!... 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Abr 2021 às 02:00)

Vamos ver... Nota-se o movimento, penso que Setúbal vai apanhar com ela





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 02:02)

Candy disse:


> Dá pelo menos para se ter a ideia do estalo que foi esta descarga.
> Foram mais mas este foi o mais forte penso eu.



Se o vídeo for visto em velocidade 0,25x dá para contar o tempo entre o relâmpago e o trovão: um pouco menos de 4 segundos, ou seja, ligeiramente menos de 1 segundo em tempo real, daí uma distância de cerca de 300 m. Pois... quanto menor esta distância mais intensa a "saudação"...


----------



## Mammatus (25 Abr 2021 às 02:04)

Boas,

Tenho estado a acompanhar na live cam de São Torpes. 
Coloquei em full screen no tablet, até ofuscou, tal foi o brilho do relâmpago. 
Está a movimentar-se para norte/noroeste, os flashes estão agora surgir do lado direito da câmara.

Convinha que surgissem células mais perto da costa, caso contrário, e dado a trajectória, a animação ficará toda no mar.

A ver se surgem surpresas porque até agora tem sido fraco.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 02:17)

Mammatus disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho estado a acompanhar na live cam de São Torpes.
> Coloquei em full screen no tablet, até ofuscou, tal foi o brilho do relâmpago.
> ...



Começam a nascer células pelo Alentejo também. Aquelas da costa do sudoeste parecem-me "perdidas" ao largo da costa de Setúbal/Cascais:












Repare-se na localização do centro da LOLA. A circulação tem necessariamemte que encurvar em torno dele, logo a viragem para NW:


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Abr 2021 às 02:26)

As células estão a explodir por todo o lado. O radar não é o melhor localizado, mas sim o lightning maps 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 02:34)




----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 04:41)

david 6 disse:


>



Uma pequena célula periférica de um grupo grande, em movimento para NNW:






Às 18:00 utc (19h), nada havia de linhas de actividade na análise, apenas um resto de frente oclusa no litoral norte:






Hoje à 1h (00h utc) estava identificada aquela linha de instabilidade muito activa ao largo da costa alentejana:






O centro de LOLA continua em enchimento e move-se lentamente para SE/ESE.

Deixo esta balada para a LOLA, que pela minha parte já nos encheu a alma com a beleza dos céus e a rega dos campos e dos montes de Santa Iria e Póvoa. Que chegue a todos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Abr 2021 às 05:10)

Penso ter ouvido agora um trovão...  
Já caiu também algo durante a madrugada, que acumulou 0,8 mm até ao momento.  

PS: Cães a ladrarem neste momento, às cinco da manhã. Algo se passa...


----------



## fernandinand (25 Abr 2021 às 08:58)

Céu muito pesado para os lados da Lousã....espero que não descarregue violentamente.


----------



## LMMS (25 Abr 2021 às 09:56)




----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2021 às 11:17)

Bom dia!!

De repente surge um aguaceiro muito intenso, com granizo à mistura e agora um trovão!!!  
Uma surpresa, já que acordei com sol ainda... Que reviravolta repentina!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2021 às 11:20)

Belíssima vista neste momento para SSW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2021 às 11:21)

Trovão! 

Neste momento:


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2021 às 11:22)

Trovão agora mesmo na Alameda! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2021 às 11:26)

A célula seguiu para norte e deu mais um trovão!
A chuva acalmou, mas de repente volta a chover com intensidade!!


----------



## Northern Lights (25 Abr 2021 às 11:32)

Por aqui nada de especial.
Céu nublado com abertas e tempo fresco.
Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva o dia.
A LOLA tem sido uma "Lolinha" por aqui.


----------



## remember (25 Abr 2021 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

A noite revelou-se um fiasco agora sim ouvem-se trovões para Loures e está lá qualquer coisa a descarregar 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (25 Abr 2021 às 11:37)

Tufao André disse:


> Bom dia!!
> 
> De repente surge um aguaceiro muito intenso, com granizo à mistura e agora um trovão!!!
> Uma surpresa, já que acordei com sol ainda... Que reviravolta repentina!



A célula cresceu aí e gerou um eco amarelo durante um breve período

11:15


----------



## A ver se chove (25 Abr 2021 às 11:40)

Por aqui ouvem-se os trovões mas está sol e calor na rua


----------



## fernandinand (25 Abr 2021 às 11:46)

Vou para a varanda...parece que vem lá 'show eléctrico'...


----------



## cardu (25 Abr 2021 às 11:52)

Incrível IPMA, imensas células distrito de Santarém e nada de alertas para este distrito.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Abr 2021 às 11:54)

Agora tudo bem mais calmo, foi meia hora com direito a um pouco de tudo!  

Ainda foram audíveis mais alguns trovões com o deslocamento da célula para norte em direção a Loures/Odivelas. Sem dúvida um bom desenvolvimento convectivo! 
Que venham mais, pois sabe sempre a pouco...


----------



## Mammatus (25 Abr 2021 às 11:55)

Posição da Lola a gerar um fluxo de S/SE





Tempo abafado, 20.4ºC, 63% de humidade.

Acumulados até agora:
6ª feira - *0.71 mm*
Ontem - *1.50 mm*


----------



## tomalino (25 Abr 2021 às 12:48)

Trovoada em aproximação, vi alguns raios e ouvem-se muitos trovões 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Corrente ascendente forte:


Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 12:56)

está uma trovoada a deixar bastantes descargas na zona de Pegões e Canha com movimento para norte, se manter vem na minha direção, está a ficar muito escuro a sul


----------



## squidward (25 Abr 2021 às 13:07)

Pela Azambuja ja descarregou bem, um aguaceiro forte formou-se mesmo aqui por cima e ainda deixou uns 2 trovões abafados entre as nuvens.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 13:09)

primeiro trovão


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2021 às 13:11)

Centro de Peniche continua com sol.


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2021 às 13:14)

Em Odivelas, entre as 11h20 e as 11h45, choveu com muita intensidade e com trovoada à mistura.

Nos Pedernais até saltaram as tampas na estrada.
Foi muita água em pouco tempo.


----------



## tomalino (25 Abr 2021 às 13:16)

Grande trovoada aqui, já tinha saudades de uma destas. Muitos raios e trovões, chuva forte e vento com rajadas. Caiu também granizo pequeno, que felizmente não faz estragos na agricultura

Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 13:20)

pronto e morreu a trovada antes de chegar cá....


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 13:23)

Trovoada passou a Oeste com bastantes trovões mas sem cair um pingo. Pouco se consegue ver no radar.

WSW 10:43:38 utc





SW 10:45:44 utc


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 13:26)

opá mais um trovão, voltou


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 13:29)

olha a luz a piscar com 3 ou 4 trovões seguidos


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2021 às 13:31)

Boas!

Manhã de aguaceiros de curta duração mas por vezes fortes aqui pela Azambuja. Ainda me pareceu ouvir dois ou três trovões.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2021 às 13:32)

São Martinho do Porto, trovoada forte!!  Muito escuro para sul


----------



## squidward (25 Abr 2021 às 13:33)

Tenho relatos de granizo e trovoada no Cartaxo.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 13:35)

que lindos raios e trovões fortes


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2021 às 13:36)

wow está agreste por aqui, sucessão de trovões, com grande carga de água...devo ficar sem electricidade em breve.


----------



## Microburst (25 Abr 2021 às 13:39)

Boa tarde. Nesta altura céus espectaculares na Grande Lisboa, células e bigornas perfeitas um pouco por todo o lado, infelizmente tudo a seguir para N/NE. A zona Centro e Norte vão ter uma tarde bem agreste.


----------



## Microburst (25 Abr 2021 às 13:41)

david 6 disse:


> que lindos raios e trovões fortes



Essa célula está brutal, e pelo satélite parece vir outra logo atrás dessa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2021 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

O inicio da madrugada foi marcado por períodos de aguaceiros moderados acompanhados de trovoada, bem como neste inicio de manhã, e agora por volta da hora de almoço, voltou a fazer barulho os trovões.


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 14:08)




----------



## AndréFrade (25 Abr 2021 às 14:15)

Pinga no centro de Lisboa com céu nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Abr 2021 às 14:31)

E depois de mais uns trovões, os aguaceiros moderados acabaram de chegar.


----------



## Candy (25 Abr 2021 às 14:47)

Roncos fortes em Peniche

Aquela pequena célula vem carregada. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Abr 2021 às 14:47)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma madrugada com alguns aguaceiros fracos, que acumularam 0,8 mm, e uma manhã soalheira, abafada e amena, na última hora o céu tornou-se nublado e já se ouvem trovões ao longe. Está bastante escuro a leste, sul e norte.  

Veremos o que nos reserva esta tarde...


----------



## Mammatus (25 Abr 2021 às 14:54)

Aqui uma aberta e sol bem quente, 22.4ºC.

Explosão de células no Alto Alentejo, Ribatejo e Beira Baixa, seguem para norte.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2021 às 15:06)

continua bem activa a célula de Alfeizerão, escuro como breu agora.


----------



## Derco (25 Abr 2021 às 15:24)

Boa tarde a todos,

Aqui vos deixo um pequeno video da passagem de uma das celulas de hoje á tarde pela zona de Coruche. 

Cumps


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2021 às 15:26)

granizo neste momento. Trovoada forte!
São Martinho do Porto


----------



## fernandinand (25 Abr 2021 às 15:39)

Vem lá mais investida da cavalaria...parece-me que vai ser um final de tarde electrizante por aqui...


----------



## rick80 (25 Abr 2021 às 15:56)

Trovoada cada vez mais perto e neste momento começa a cair chuva acompanhada de algum granizo...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (25 Abr 2021 às 16:05)

Acabou de passar uma shelf cloud por aqui, tudo negro e o vento aumentou e está frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2021 às 16:11)

Pela AML calmaria total, como seria de esperar. Este fluxo de sul norte só nos traz brisa marítima e pouco mais.


----------



## rick80 (25 Abr 2021 às 16:13)

A abrandar a intensidade da chuva agora. Foram vários minutos com chuva com alguma intensidade e a "toque" de vento com trovoada a fazer-se ouvir 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (25 Abr 2021 às 16:18)

fernandinand disse:


> Vem lá mais investida da cavalaria...parece-me que vai ser um final de tarde electrizante por aqui...


Afinal parece que o show eléctrico ficou-se por Ansião (S)...dissipou bastante em pouco tempo com uma chuvada, algum vento e descida de temperatura...


----------



## N_Fig (25 Abr 2021 às 16:26)

Chuva muito intensa na A14, por volta de Maiorca


----------



## DaniFR (25 Abr 2021 às 16:27)

Por Coimbra o cenário é este. Célula a aproximar-se, vinda de sul.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Abr 2021 às 16:44)

Depois de um período de relativa acalmia, volto a apanhar chuva muito forte, já em Tentúgal


----------



## squidward (25 Abr 2021 às 17:29)

aguaceiro moderado e trovoada na Azambuja.


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2021 às 17:34)

Valente aguaceiro, bastante forte e com trovoada aqui pela Azambuja!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Abr 2021 às 17:41)

impressionante o que tem caído por aqui,,,ja vamos nos *22mm*


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2021 às 17:45)

Já está a abrandar, mas foi um aguaceiro muito forte.

A minha rua virou um lago em questão de minutos.







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Abr 2021 às 17:55)

Costuma-se dizer quanto mais velho, mais juízo, certo ? ou nem por isso ,
aos domingos de manhã costumo fazer uma caminhada aqui pela zona, passando pelo obrigatório, alto de Montemor, 
sabendo de antemão pelas previsões que o tempo poderia estar instável, mas estando ainda algum sol aquando do meu arranque, lá fui direito a Montemor e caminhos envolventes, claro que começo a ter uma visão do que me poderia esperar a medida que ia subindo a serra da Amoreira e olhar para os lados de Lisboa - Amadora, desistir ? nunca,

vista da serra da Amoreira para Montemor, um dos destinos lá em cima,





céu a ficar negro, bem negro ( a fazer lembrar uma cena do filme, "o Tornado", só faltando os tornados e ainda bem, sem bem ter a noção do que esperava encontrar, 





esta é daquelas imagens muito belas, mas para serem vistas num carro ou numa casa, mas não a pé , o que fazer ? vestir o fino impermeável e siiiiga, abrigos nada, oiço o que não queria muito ouvir dadas as circunstâncias e locais, trovões.
aqui começa a chover,
lá em baixo Caneças,









após já ter tido uma quase banho tomado, só faltando o shampô , emcontro esta casa abandonada e resolvi abrigar-me, pois caía em diluvio e a trovoada já era algo assustadora,





após o abrandamento da chuva, inicio da marcha com raios a cair á minha frente, o bom senso manda voltar para trás e fazer outro caminho alternativo, trilhos cheios de aguas lá ficaram os pés e calçado todo molhado,









durante o caminho até ao alto de Montemor, claro , ainda com muitos raios á minha frente, resolvi não ir a um ponto de passagem, perigosamente exposto,









um dos destinos, o alto de Montemor, o aspecto não era o melhor,





mas manda mais a vontade que outra coisa e claro tive de subir ao topo e ver como rodeava a coisa,
confesso que estava muito apreensivo pela possibilidade de cair um raio nas torres, e levar com uma "bomba" acústica infernal, porque estaria ( esperava eu ) protegido pelos pára-raios das antenas, onde até existe um pequeno abrigo,
tempo estritamente necessário e siga,









já quase a chegar a casa, ao lado a ribeira de Odivelas, a ver qua ainda levava outro banho 





e assim se passou uma bela e excitante manhã de caminhada .


----------



## squidward (25 Abr 2021 às 17:58)

grande estalo agora na Azambuja


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2021 às 18:44)

trovoada para os lados do Cartaxo/Santarém:






aqui ao meu lado para leste está todo assim:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2021 às 19:03)




----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2021 às 19:09)

Uma pequena aberta no trabalho só me deixou ver isto durante a tarde, desde Telheiras onde o sol brilhou o tempo todo.
Vista para NNE













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (25 Abr 2021 às 19:25)

Atenção que aquela estrutura de Almeirim parece supercelular. Encontrei esta foto Instagram!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2021 às 19:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Grande registo, aparenta ter rotação!


----------



## windchill (25 Abr 2021 às 20:02)

Nuvens 'cumulonimbus capillatus' e alguns 'cumulus' nas zonas de Grândola/Alcácer, vistas a partir da margem sul do Tejo


----------



## RStorm (25 Abr 2021 às 20:09)

Boa Tarde

Um aguaceiro que largou *0,3 mm *por volta da meia-noite e ficou feito o dia  O resto do dia foi ver navios... 
No entanto, a zona leste do concelho sempre se tem safado com qualquer coisa   Aqui na banda de cá, apenas tem valido mais pelas belas "paisagens" atmosféricas  
O vento soprou em geral fraco do quadrante S/SE, tornando-se quase nulo agora no final do dia. 

Veremos como corre amanhã, que pelo que parece, a instabilidade deverá ser mais frequente pelas regiões mais a sul 
E vamos a ver se o radar volta de vez, pois isto a continuar assim é que não dá em nada  

Mínima: *14,0ºC *
Máxima: *24,8ºC  *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*

T. Atual: *20,5ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2021 às 20:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>





Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Atenção que aquela estrutura de Almeirim parece supercelular. Encontrei esta foto Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal! 
A assinatura de radar possível desde Arouca:


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2021 às 21:26)

Boa Noite,
Durante o percurso que fiz entre Arronches e Leiria, na área abrangente deste tópico apenas apanhei uma boa chuvada desde Torres Novas até à Serra de Aire. De resto, apenas alguns pingos e ainda apareceu o sol. Quando passei em Alvega, havia alguns detritos na estrada, a estação acumulou *7.5mm* entre as 15h e as 16h e
também registou outros acumulados durante a madrugada. As células são de passagem rápida, mas descarregam bem.
Célula que deu origem ao aguaceiro forte na zona de Torres Novas, visível desde a área de serviço de Abrantes:




Desde que estou em Leiria, ainda não choveu. O Rio Lis vai sujo e com um bom caudal. 




E por fim, um bonito final de dia:


----------



## bandevelugo (25 Abr 2021 às 22:32)

Dias de belas torres por Lisboa, com a brisa marítima a manter o sol durante toda a tarde. Um excelente dia da Liberdade!

Ao final da tarde a partir do miradouro do moinho do parque do Calhau.


E do Alto de Monsanto uma boa dinâmica nebulosa, com cumulus de vários tipos e bigornas para os lados de Montejunto, por volta das 15h00


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Abr 2021 às 23:18)

E para finalizar o dia, uma volta entre o Cabeço de Montachique e a central eléctrica de Fanhões.


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2021 às 00:28)




----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2021 às 01:09)

De repente fortíssimo aguaceiro vindo de SE!!!


----------



## Mammatus (26 Abr 2021 às 01:17)

Tufao André disse:


> De repente fortíssimo aguaceiro vindo de SE!!!



Ele passou por aqui antes. 
*1.80 mm* de acumulado
*7.8 mm/h* de rain rate máximo


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2021 às 01:19)

Mammatus disse:


> Ele passou por aqui antes.
> *1.80 mm* de acumulado
> *7.8 mm/h* de rain rate máximo



Nem mais! Estava a acompanhar pelo radar e vinha directo de Almada/Barreiro 

Esta reactivação da convecção parece ser um bom sinal para o dia de 2f! Veremos...


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 05:50)

Ontem, domingo 25, *0,1 mm* em Santa Iria e* 0,3 mm* na Póvoa.
Máximas de *21,1ºC* e *21,0ºC*, respectivamente.
Mínimas *12,8ºC* e *13,5ºC*.

O regresso a casa teve apenas estas vistas significativas:

SE 19:04:19 utc






NNE 19:06:28 utc





NE 19:07:26 utc





SE 19:07:52 utc





N 19:11:31 utc





E recordar que pouco antes do meio dia (10:43 utc), para o quadrante W era visível esta célula:





Correspondendo a um destes ecos amarelos (o mais a sul):





Ecos obviamente cortados da sua base um pouco mais acima dos 2 Km de altitude (só funciona o radar de Arouca


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2021 às 11:54)

aguaceiro surgiu aqui em cima


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2021 às 12:14)

Por aqui aproximação de aguaceiro de E, e entretanto começa a chover!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Abr 2021 às 12:17)

Bom dia! Há 15 minutos em Cascais. Ainda desconfiei mas aparentemente não tinha rotação pronunciada...






Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2021 às 12:35)

Boa tarde!
Muita nebulosidade convetiva a surgir nas redondezas. Hoje deverá ser animado pela AML.


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2021 às 13:27)

Boa Tarde

Finalmente chuva e trovoada  
O dia seguia ameno e com céu parcialmente nublado, mas rapidamente uma célula se desenvolveu e neste momento chove bem, o acumulado segue nos *1,2 mm*. Já ouvi dois trovões  
Vendo o radar parece que hoje vai ser o dia D por aqui  

T. Atual: *18,5ºC *
HR: 79%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2021 às 13:27)

Já se ouvem os tambores! 

Começa a chover com intensidade. Primeiro aguaceiro do dia!


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2021 às 13:37)

A chuva já parou, mas está a trovejar com mais intensidade. Ela está a formar-se aqui mesmo ao lado a leste.
O acumulado está nos *2,4 mm*. 

T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Mammatus (26 Abr 2021 às 13:38)

Boas 

Ouvi um trovão há alguns minutos. 

Está a prometer...


----------



## A ver se chove (26 Abr 2021 às 13:42)

Sol, 21° e começam a cair os primeiros pingos que secam rapidamente.

A vista para o Montijo e Alcochete está interessante, muito escuro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 13:57)

Hoje, por aqui, ainda não caiu qualquer pinga.

Cenário neste momento a Este e a Sul, respetivamente.




IMG_20210426_135419 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210426_135401 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## rozzo (26 Abr 2021 às 13:59)

Choveu brevemente por aqui. A linha bem forte que se formou teve a sua génese aqui, intensificando bastante mais a NE.
Tem estado a trovejar, essencialmente ao longe.

Parece vir mais qualquer coisa a Sul.
Aguardemos, tarde interessante!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 13:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje, por aqui, ainda não caiu qualquer pinga.
> 
> Cenário neste momento a Este e a Sul, respetivamente.
> 
> ...



Pareceu-me ouvir agora um trovão, mas muito ao longe.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 14:03)

Boa tarde

Torres a toda a volta da Póvoa. Células maiores a SE e NNW.
Movimento rodando de Sul para NNW e NW.


----------



## Luis Martins (26 Abr 2021 às 14:03)

Forte aguaceiro por Corroios.


----------



## Luis Martins (26 Abr 2021 às 14:04)

Daqui a pouco anda-se de barco , muito forte agora.


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2021 às 14:06)

Aguaceiro forte em Almada(centro).


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2021 às 14:09)

Vai chovendo moderadamente e céu muito escuro para sul e leste!
As células parecem vir precisamente dessa direção, está a prometer... 

Uns agradáveis 20°C e vento fraco de SE


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 14:10)

Entretanto ouvi mais um trovão, mais audível, mas ainda assim bastante longe.

Cenário neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 14:13)

Células a crescer muito rapidamente, fortes movimentos ascensionais nas bases.

WNW 13:07 utc (há 6 minutos)


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2021 às 14:15)

Sigo com chuviscos e brisa fraca de SE. O céu está medonho a NE e continuo a ouvir trovões mas já longínquos.  

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Luis Martins (26 Abr 2021 às 14:18)

Continua a chover neste momento de forma moderada.


----------



## tucha (26 Abr 2021 às 14:23)

E troveja aqui pelos olivais norte, bem perto da expo, e chove fraco em continuo já há mais de meia hora...
O sol fugiu de vez!


----------



## Candy (26 Abr 2021 às 14:27)

Peniche a ficar tudo escuro

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (26 Abr 2021 às 14:29)

Aqui na zona ocidental de Lisboa céu muito escuro e fortes trovões para o lado oriental.
Chuva fraca, para já.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 14:29)

3 ou 4 trovões mas tudo ainda bastante longe.

Cenário bastante interessante. Parece-me que vai passar de raspão.


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2021 às 14:30)

Geopower disse:


> Aguaceiro forte em Almada(centro).


Trovões  audíveis. Continua a chover moderado a forte.
A avenida parece um ribeiro :


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 14:31)

Começam os primeiros pingos, vai desabar mesmo aqui por cima, movimento de SSE para NW


----------



## Candy (26 Abr 2021 às 14:31)

Começa a chover em Peniche
Chegou acompanhada de um forte ronco!

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Abr 2021 às 14:32)

Chuva forte e descargas eléctricas valentes e seguidas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 14:32)




----------



## tomalino (26 Abr 2021 às 14:33)

Trovoada e chuva forte no Campo Grande. Já deu para apanhar um susto com um raio a cair perto.

Há uns 10 minutos, no caminho para cá:






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Luis Filipe (26 Abr 2021 às 14:37)

Aqui por Sacavem já se ouve trovões e chove fraco, está tudo escuro para o lado de Lisboa e oeste .

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2021 às 14:38)

Chove bem por Carnaxide. Muito escuro para os lados de Monsanto/Lisboa.
A temperatura tombou.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2021 às 14:39)

Chuvada forte, trovoada e vento a intensificar!!  
Até vi o raio desta última descarga


----------



## Tyna (26 Abr 2021 às 14:39)

começa a chover médio/forte, com trovoada á mistura aqui pelo livramento


----------



## Luis Martins (26 Abr 2021 às 14:44)

Volta a chuva forte a Corroios.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 14:46)

Candy disse:


> Começa a chover em Peniche
> Chegou acompanhada de um forte ronco!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk





Maria Papoila disse:


> Chuva forte e descargas eléctricas valentes e seguidas.



Células mesmo em cima daí (Peniche e Ericeira):


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Abr 2021 às 14:46)

Horizonte a Sul a clarear. Porém, a trovoada não cessa e a chuva também não. Como não há vento nenhum a nuvem cor de chumbo que está aqui por cima não passa.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2021 às 14:50)

Primeiro trovão audível por Carnaxide.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 14:50)

Parecem cogumelos a rebentar por todo o lado:






O radar não ajuda...  mas... bendito Arouca


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 14:55)

Ericeira e Rio Maior, células de ecos vermelhos, provavelmente granizo:


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2021 às 14:57)

Parou de  chover em Almada. Céu muito nublado.
Registo da queda de  uma árvore:


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2021 às 14:58)

muito escuro por aqui, mas ainda sem chuva.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 14:59)

Últimos 10 minutos de descargas, actualizado há 2 minutos.
Células de Rio Maior as mais potentes. Muita actividade pelo Alentejo cuja trajectória rodará para a Região de Setúbal/Lisboa/Oeste:


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2021 às 15:00)

trovões!


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2021 às 15:07)

Yep, confirma-se trovoada aqui em São Martinho.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Abr 2021 às 15:13)

Acalmia na chuva neste momento, apenas se ouve um ou outro trovão mais longe agora


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 15:23)

Ainda não parou de chover aqui em Póvoa/Santa Iria, moderado, por momentos forte, agora fraca. Ruas com bastante escorrência.
Ouvem-se trovões da célula de Mafra, é a que continua mais activa, mas Rio Maior também e chega agora mais para norte da RLC. Lisboa/Setúbal em calma e espera:










Rio Maior, S.Martinho, Nazaré, Marinha Grande linha de células fortes:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 15:25)




----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2021 às 15:29)

fui a Évora e voltei, do lado sul já comentei no seguimento sul, cá deste lado, apanhei aguaceiro aqui a sair de casa na Fajarda e depois apanhei entre Coruche e Santana do Mato, à volta para cá, outro aguaceiro forte em Santana do Mato e ouvia trovoada para oeste  e a vista era esta! :











depois até chegar à Fajarda esteve sempre uma chuva em geral fraca, um pouco mais moderada ao chegar à Fajarda e a ouvir trovões para oeste ainda  constantes e sigo com *8.4mm*


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 15:40)

Geopower disse:


> Trovões audíveis. Continua a chover moderado a forte.
> A avenida parece um ribeiro :





Geopower disse:


> Registo da queda de uma árvore



Houve rajadas ou a queda da árvore foi por amolecimento do terreno?


david 6 disse:


> trovoada para oeste  e a vista era esta!



 fantásticas vistas!

Mesmo antes da chuva mais intensa aqui o céu estava assim:





De Rio Maior a Alcobaça as células estão agressivas e já tiveram várias vezes ecos roxos:


----------



## Candy (26 Abr 2021 às 15:45)

Neste momento não chove. Posso dizer que Peniche está agora a passar por entre os pingos da chuva

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 15:48)

Célula muito forte em Alcobaça e zona em redor, única célula activa electricamente na RLC agora. Mafra apagou-se, Ericeira ainda durou mais um pouco mas também terminou:


----------



## Gato Preto (26 Abr 2021 às 15:56)

Vista Sul (serra da Arrábida):




Vista Norte (Almada / Lisboa):





15,2 ºC - 89% HR


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2021 às 16:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


Não é preciso chover muito para que surjam inundações nessa zona.


----------



## Candy (26 Abr 2021 às 16:06)

Caldas da Rainha, rotunda da Rainha, há uns 15 minutos...
A água vem toda lá de cima da zona central.

https://fb.watch/56z-Xom5ih/

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 16:08)

Por aqui a única descarga que destaco é esta que consegui apanhar. Raio logo no início do vídeo, seguido de trovão, por volta das 14h50.


----------



## thunderhunter (26 Abr 2021 às 16:14)

Alguém com app storm radar?


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## thunderhunter (26 Abr 2021 às 16:15)

Deve de estar errado!

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (26 Abr 2021 às 16:17)

Vem aí uma célula de respeito!


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2021 às 16:23)

StormRic disse:


> Houve rajadas ou a queda da árvore foi por amolecimento do terreno?
> 
> 
> fantásticas vistas!
> ...




Durante o período de maior intensidade da precipitação ocorreram algumas rajadas de vento moderadas de E/NE.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2021 às 16:30)

Chove moderado por Carnaxide. Estamos debaixo das bigornas em dissipação. 
Não espero muito mais por aqui, mas já sabe muito bem ver esta chuvinha.


----------



## Candy (26 Abr 2021 às 16:30)

Caldas da Rainha
Entre o Continente e o McDonald's 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2566888463456267&id=100004054157258

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 16:30)

fernandinand disse:


> Vem aí uma célula de respeito!



Bons movimentos ascencionais!






Em Leiria também está potente:





Movimento para NW na região a sul de Coimbra/Figueira:





São as duas trovoadas mais activas neste momento:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 16:47)

Célula jeitosa para sudeste.


----------



## Toby (26 Abr 2021 às 16:58)

Juan : 10.4  Toby: 0.0 








StormRic disse:


> Bons movimentos ascencionais!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brites (26 Abr 2021 às 17:00)

Já ronca em Pombal, julgo que seja a célula por cima de Ansião que está a largar bombas! 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (26 Abr 2021 às 17:17)

Célula a vir em direção daqui de sudeste, ainda em fase de maturação, muito negro, promete.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2021 às 17:23)

Boas,
Células com trovoada a passar ao lado de Leiria, mas têm sido visíveis alguns relâmpagos e ouvem-se trovões.  




Célula que chegou a ter eco roxo a Oeste e NW da cidade.








Consegui apanhar um raio, mas a foto ficou desfocada. É o que se arranja


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 17:36)




----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2021 às 17:42)

Diversas ocorrências aqui em São Martinho do Porto, varias caves inundadas e praças e pracetas debaixo de água. Choveu bem durante mais de uma hora...mas, acontece sobretudo  devido à má construção  e  progressiva impermeabilização do solo ...


----------



## RStorm (26 Abr 2021 às 18:04)

Logo a seguir ao meu último post, voltaram a cair alguns aguaceiros fracos, que elevaram o acumulado para *3 mm*. Após a passagem das células, o céu tem permanecido nublado com o sol a espreitar e não houve mais animação. Têm sido vê-las passar ao lado  

T. Atual: *18,7ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (26 Abr 2021 às 18:10)

Trovoada, já chove.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2021 às 18:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Células com trovoada a passar ao lado de Leiria, mas têm sido visíveis alguns relâmpagos e ouvem-se trovões.
> 
> 
> ...


A célula com a trovoada passou mesmo sobre a estação do Aeródromo. *24.6mm* na última hora.  Realidade completamente diferente na cidade em que tem estado a chover com alguma intensidade, mas nada fora do comum. 
*9mm *acumulados até ao momento, numa estação wunderground.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (26 Abr 2021 às 18:35)

A ficar forte por aqui, e já está a trovejar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 18:43)




----------



## Tyna (26 Abr 2021 às 18:44)

coisa mai linda


----------



## Tyna (26 Abr 2021 às 18:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


andas nos mesmos sitios que eu


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2021 às 18:53)

Muita nebulosidade a surgir a sul. E belos Cb's a este e sudeste.


----------



## Gato Preto (26 Abr 2021 às 19:05)

20ºC - 90% HR

Vista Sul (Serra Arrábida): Célula em aproximação.





Vista Norte (Almada / Lisboa)


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2021 às 19:05)

*28mm *(netatmo de Foz de Arelho, a mais próxima daqui)


----------



## vamm (26 Abr 2021 às 19:53)




----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2021 às 19:57)

acumulado de hoje *9.6mm*, não espero mais nada

amanhã parece ser mais para o interior vamos ver se o ribatejo ainda apanha algumas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 20:06)

Vista para sudeste.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (26 Abr 2021 às 20:10)

Desde a última vez que falei ainda não parou de chover fantástico, sempre moderado com gotas gordas, este mês está a ser um miminho


----------



## tomalino (26 Abr 2021 às 20:12)

Vista daqui de Santo António dos Cavaleiros, para oeste:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Abr 2021 às 20:40)

Já não esperava nada hoje, mas chove de novo


----------



## João Pedro (26 Abr 2021 às 21:02)

david 6 disse:


> fui a Évora e voltei, do lado sul já comentei no seguimento sul, cá deste lado, apanhei aguaceiro aqui a sair de casa na Fajarda e depois apanhei entre Coruche e Santana do Mato, à volta para cá, outro aguaceiro forte em Santana do Mato e ouvia trovoada para oeste  e a vista era esta! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apanhaste as "barbas da baleia"!  Registos espetaculares David


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2021 às 21:28)

Uma estação da rede Netatmo em Almada com mais de* 30mm*, isto estará correcto?


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2021 às 23:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Nem temos radar para analisar a célula 



Gato Preto disse:


> Vista Sul (Serra Arrábida): Célula em aproximação.



 grandes fotos!

Hoje valeu, aqui para a zona da Póvoa/Santa Iria, pelos *espectaculares céus cénicos*, especialmente ao fim da tarde, poente e crepúsculo.

Ainda choveu um pouco, na zona alta da Póvoa um aguaceiro prolongado acumulou desde cerca das *13:45 utc* até às 1*5:00 utc,* *4,1 mm*. Depois só caíram uns pingos da gigantesca bigorna das células de Alcochete, na altura do pôr-do-sol.
A estação Meteo Santa Iria registou naquele aguaceiro, praticamente à mesma hora e terminando às* 14:55 utc*, *1,9 mm*. Pelas *19:20 utc* um aguaceiro fraco juntou mais 0,1 mm, o acumulado do dia fica em *2,0 mm*.

Entre as *17:40 utc e as 18:03 utc* foram audíveis em Santa Iria (Parque), trovões surdos e distantes das células de Setúbal, à distância de cerca de 30 Km (!). Entre as muitas fotos captadas estará certamente a célula que originou a *funnel cloud *de Setúbal, supostamente cerca das 17:35 utc.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Abr 2021 às 23:50)

jamestorm disse:


> Uma estação da rede Netatmo em Almada com mais de* 30mm*, isto estará correcto?


Pelo que vi no meu local de trabalho atual, em Vale Flores, não me espanta, de todo, esse valor...
———————————————
Pois bem, boa noite a todos! 

Mais uma vez, a porcaria do trabalho impediu-me de fazer um seguimento digno a um dia que diria que foi o melhor pela zona desde o dia 29 de novembro (tempestade Clemente), ao nível da convecção. Tive de tudo pela zona: chuva torrencial, trovoada e céus dignos de respeito durante grande parte do dia... 
O dia de hoje por aqui acumulou 14,7 mm, mas a precipitação mais intensa passou um pouco mais a norte daqui, vendo pelo que dizem as pessoas com quem falei. Até agora, o evento da depressão Lola e frentes associadas acumulou 28,7 mm na minha estação, elevando o acumulado mensal para uns razoáveis 78,2 mm. Com alguma sorte ainda chego ao número mágico de 82,2 mm... 

Curiosamente, de manhã até esteve sol e um tempo típico de trovoada - muito abafado, sol intenso e temperaturas amenas, neste caso de quase 22°C. Agora estão 15,5°C e já brilham estrelas no céu.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Abr 2021 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

Infelizmente, compromissos laborais não permitiram acompanhar o evento com a devida atenção, caso contrário teria saído para fotografar os belíssimos, porém medonhos, céus que a Lola nos presenteou.

A trovoada ficou um pouco aquém, dei conta de três trovões, um mais distante antes das 14h, os outros dois mais audíveis devido à proximidade, por volta das 14:30. Nesse período o céu estava tão escuro, digno de meter respeito, parecia eminente o "fim do mundo" , a verdade é que resultou apenas em algumas pingas que mal chegaram para molhar o chão. O efeito mais flagrante da passagem destas células verificou-se na temperatura; num espaço temporal de 1h registou-se uma queda de 3.6ºC (22.2ºC - máxima do dia - 13:24  para 18.6ºC - 14:24).

Durante o resto da tarde registaram-se dois períodos de ocorrência de precipitação:

Após as 16h: rain rate máximo de *16.79 mm/h*
Por volta das 19:30: rain rate máximo de *37.80 mm/h*
Feitas as contas, e sem esquecer o curto e repentino aguaceiro do início da madrugada, o acumulado diário ficou em *14.30 mm*.

Ao final do dia o céu ainda se mantinha escuro a sul e a leste, pese embora os cumulunimbus estavam em fase de dissipação, com as suas bigornas gradualmente a desfazerem-se. O combustível que as alimentou havia acabado. 

Extremos: *22.2ºC* / *13.5ºC*
Nota: o índice de humidade nunca foi inferior a 60%, daí o tempo algo abafado ao final da manhã quando ainda estava sol.

Resumo do dia em gráfico:





A madrugada segue serena e com céu estrelado.
15.4ºC, vento fraco de E.

Amanhã ao que parece o foco da instabilidade será nas regiões do interior.


----------



## Geopower (27 Abr 2021 às 09:34)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril :


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Abr 2021 às 11:17)

Ontem resultado fotográfico da caminhada pela frente Tejo, a preparar-me para mais uma molha, mas não , 

as imagens falam por si,


----------



## fernandinand (27 Abr 2021 às 11:54)

fernandinand disse:


> Vem aí uma célula de respeito!



Afinal ontem passou de 'raspão'...pena não haver uma estação online na diagonal entre Ansião e Degracias, pois foi aí que o dilúvio caíu!


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2021 às 15:01)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem resultado fotográfico da caminhada pela frente Tejo, a preparar-me para mais uma molha, mas não ,
> 
> as imagens falam por si,



 bela recolha de imagens! Os arco-íris já ao pôr-do-sol estão lindos! Obrigado pela "caminhada" visual!

Observei essas células mas sem saír aqui da zona.
Deixo para já três time-lapses 4K em direcções opostas, os primeiros voltados para o Tejo, desde o Parque de Santa iria de Azóia, apanhando as células de Alcochete e algumas mais para sul e um arco-íris fraco, e o terceiro na direcção do poente, com a bigorna daquelas células sobre outras torres que ainda tentavam crescer, produzindo pequenos Cb muito fotogénicos. Este último vídeo captado sobre os montes da Salvação, também em Santa iria mas mais perto da Póvoa.

Nestes primeiros vídeos vê-se duas das células da tua primeira foto:


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2021 às 17:21)

Ontem voltou a chover com muita intensidade em Odivelas, entre as 14h30 e as 15h30.
Este mês conto já três períodos de precipitação muito intensa: dia 14 entre as 18h30 e as 19h, dia 25 entre as 11h20 e as 11h50 e ontem entre as 14h30 e as 15h30.
Os jardins e quintais estão bem regados, alguns mesmo saturados.

Uns quilómetros mais para leste, em Camarate, estive há pouco a regar o jardim.
Gago Coutinho segue com 32,4mm este mês. Não tenho estação em Odivelas, mas a precipitação acumulada é certamente muito superior.


----------



## dvieira (27 Abr 2021 às 17:52)

Aguaceiros fracos neste momento. Possivelmente das trovoadas a desfazerem com o vento de noroeste. Por aqui acontece muitas vezes isto.


----------



## RStorm (27 Abr 2021 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde 

Caíram mais alguns aguaceiros fracos no final da tarde de ontem e o acumulado subiu para os *3,9 mm*. 
Hoje o dia apresentou-se parcialmente nublado e com abertas de sol. O vento tem soprado em geral fraco de NW, especialmente durante a tarde.

O acumulado mensal atingiu os *30 mm*, cerca de 65% do valor médio  
Amanhã está prevista mais alguma instabilidade por estas bandas, veremos como corre. 

Ontem: *13,9ºC / 20,5ºC / 3,9 mm *
Hoje: *15,3ºC / 21,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *19,7ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2021 às 05:48)

Mais alguns vídeos acelerados do fim de tarde de *segunda-feira, 26*:






Últimas 48 horas do radar de Arouca: já há novas células a entrar pelo litoral Oeste.






*7,6 mm* acumulados em Pataias até às *6h10*. Célula de eco amarelo passou por lá.


----------



## david 6 (28 Abr 2021 às 14:09)

aguaceiro  estava a ver que não apanhava nenhum, estavam todos a passar a norte e a sul


----------



## david 6 (28 Abr 2021 às 16:35)

mais um aguaceiro um pouco mais fraco e este mais inesperado, surgiu aqui


----------



## PapoilaVerde (28 Abr 2021 às 20:57)

jamestorm disse:


> Uma estação da rede Netatmo em Almada com mais de* 30mm*, isto estará correcto?



A minha


----------



## david 6 (29 Abr 2021 às 01:43)

2.4mm ontem


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2021 às 18:43)

Boa Tarde,
Ainda no que diz respeito á trovoada que ocorreu nos arredores de Leiria, na segunda-feira, cá fica uma fantástica foto:

Nos últimos dias pouco tem chovido, apenas algo ontem de manhã. O destaque vai para o ambiente fresco e desagradável devido ao vento moderado de Noroeste. Céu com períodos de muito nublado, mas de vez em quando, o sol espreita. 
A máxima horária na estação do Aeródromo não passou dos 16ºC.


----------



## RStorm (29 Abr 2021 às 19:17)

Boa Tarde

Ontem o dia apresentou-se geralmente nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado no final do dia. Vento fraco de NW.
Aguaceiros fracos, especialmente por volta do meio-dia. Choveu pouco na cidade e a minha estação apenas acusou *0,3 mm*, enquanto que logo aqui ao lado, nos arredores de Alcochete, presenciei aguaceiros com alguma intensidade. 

Mínima: *13,0ºC *
Máxima: *19,4ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

Hoje o dia já se apresentou mais soalheiro e sem chuva, embora ainda com muita nebulosidade à mistura. 
Porém, o vento de NW aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura desceu, notando-se uma sensação de frescura no final do dia. Efeitos da entrada fria  

Mínima: *12,6ºC *
Máxima: *18,3ºC *

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (30 Abr 2021 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde 

O dia apresentou-se soalheiro e com céu geralmente pouco nublado. A mínima foi algo baixa, não esperava que descesse tanto.  
O vento tem soprado moderado de NW, por vezes com rajadas pontuais ao longo da tarde. 

Mínima: *9,2ºC *
Máxima: *18,6ºC *

Mais um mês chegou ao fim e este termina com *30,3 mm*, cerca de 67% da média normal, portanto foi um mês seco, mas ainda assim bem melhor que Março  Quanto às temperaturas, parece-me que esteve sempre dentro da normalidade. 
Veremos como corre Maio  

T. Atual: *18,0ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (30 Abr 2021 às 19:33)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NW.
Panorâmica a norte a partir de  Cacilhas:


----------



## StormRic (30 Abr 2021 às 20:29)

Boa tarde

Termina o mês de Abril com um dos dias mais frescos deste período. Aqui na Escola foi o dia com a temperatura média mais baixa: *13,8ºC*. Em Santa Iria, os três últimos dias foram os mais frescos, em ternos de temperatura média: *13,9ºC 13,3ºC e 13,1ºC* nos dias *28, 29 e 30*, respectivamente. A conjugação simultânea de temperaturas máximas e mínimas das mais baixas do mês explica em parte a média destes três últimos dias do mês.
Póvoa Santa Iria (Escola):
Máxima hoje *18,1ºC*, igualando a de ontem (a máxima mais baixa do mês foi no dia *21 *com *17,1ºC*); *Máxima do mês 24,0ºC* no *dia 6*; máxima mais próxima *23,9ºC* no dia* 17*.
*Média* (só a partir do dia 5, antes a estação esteve _offline_): *16,2ºC*.
Mínima hoje *10,1ºC* (a mínima mais alta do mês foi nos dias *14 e 23* com *15,3ºC*);* Mínima do mês 9,6ºC* no *dia 12*; mínima mais próxima *9,7ºC* no dia *8*.
Precipitação acumulada:* 76,3 mm* (mas falta o dia 1 em que terá chovido à volta de 6 mm, já incluído naquele total, estimativa das estações mais próximas). Dias de chuva (>= 0,1 mm): *13*.

Meteo Santa Iria:
Máxima hoje *18,1ºC *também (a máxima mais baixa do mês foi no dia *21 *com *17,1ºC*); *Máxima do mês 25,4ºC* no *dia 6*; máxima mais próxima *25,2ºC* nos dias* 5 e 17*.
*Média*: *15,3ºC*.
Mínima hoje *9,1ºC* (a mínima mais alta do mês foi no dia *14* com *14,5ºC*);* Mínima do mês 9,0ºC* no *dia 5*; mínima mais próxima *9,1ºC* no dia *30*..
Precipitação acumulada:* 72,8 mm. *Dias de chuva (>= 0,1 mm): *14*

*O mês foi normal quanto à precipitação. *Acumulados ligeiramente superiores à média das Normais 1971-2000, tomando como referência a estação de Lisboa - Gago Coutinho, EMA mais próxima e com situação geográfica semelhante, quer em altitude quer em exposição aos ventos e proximidade do estuário do Tejo.

O acentuado défice de precipitação de Março não foi colmatado em Abril.


----------



## Candy (30 Abr 2021 às 22:42)

Boa noite
Abril a despedir-se de Peniche com chuva

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Abr 2021 às 23:31)

Boa noite, 
Mais uma vez, o trabalho voltou-me a impedir de vir aqui fazer o seguimento diário que costumava fazer antes... Pois bem, a passada terça-feira foi um dia de céu nublado alternado com períodos mais limpos. Por momentos até parecia que ia chover, mas não caiu nada de especial - ainda caiu um aguaceiro de madrugada, acumulando 0,3 mm. O mesmo pode ser dito de anteontem, que teve períodos de nuvens bastante negras à tarde, mas neste caso até caiu um aguaceiro à tarde, acumulando também 0,3 mm. 
Ontem a temperatura desceu, e isso notou-se perfeitamente. Ainda houve nebulosidade, mas não caiu nada e o vento tornou a sensação térmica mais fresca, como já se previa... Hoje a mesma coisa, mas sem nuvens no céu. 

Estão neste momento 12,7ºC e vento fraco de noroeste. O mês de abril rendeu 78,7 mm, aproximadamente 96% do valor médio. Ou seja, foi um mês normal ao nível da precipitação e quente ao nível da temperatura, portanto não foi suficiente para colmatar o défice de precipitação de março... O ano hidrológico já segue com uma precipitação superior a 600 mm por aqui (mais concretamente 603,3 mm, dos quais 307 foram acumulados neste ano).


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2021 às 15:29)

Boa tarde

Mais um dia semelhante aos três dias anteriores, aqui na zona da Póvoa/Santa Iria.
Em Santa Iria a temperatura durante a madrugada manteve-se abaixo dos 10ºC entre as 3h e as 8h30 aproximadamente, a mínima foi *8,3ºC *das *7h20 às 7h45*.
A máxima está quase nos 18ºC mas luta contra a nortada que aqui na zona alta da Póvoa passa dos 30 Km/h frequentemente; *17,7ºC* neste momento.

Céu de Cumulus humilis ou mediocris, por vezes até parecem congestus. Estratocumulus e muitos Cirrus. Eólicas trabalham a grande velocidade, viradas a NW.

Relativamente seco, dos* 74%* durante a madrugada e até pouco antes das 8h, desceu a *44%* há pouco.

Um dia bonito e agradável se se puder evitar os locais mais expostos à nortada.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2021 às 16:01)

E viva a nortada para pôr os dias bonitos e limpos!

Figueira da Foz





Praia Grande





Guincho





E vivam os desportos de vento e ondas.
Lagoa de Albufeira (Sesimbra)


----------

